# La mia storia



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

Come giusto che sia, riporto la mia storia seppur non si tratta di tradimento e per far capire che non sono un pazzo paranoico con la mania del controllo
Qualche mese fa ho ricevuto per errore da mia moglie un messaggio evidentemente destinato ad un'amica in cui raccontava che avrebbe cambiato lavoro ed era molto dispiaciuta perche' non avrebbe piu' visto una certa persona (uomo, ovviamente). Visto che in 25 anni non avevo mai avuto modo di dubitare di lei, le ho chiesto spiegazioni. Mi ha raccontato un po' di balle a cui ho fatto finta di credere e ho deciso di chiarirmi da solo la cosa. Visto che con la tecnologia ci so fare, ho ricostruito la faccenda (messaggi cancellati compresi). Quello che segue non sono mie impressioni o convinzioni o speranze, ma riassumo quello che ho recuperato dai vari mezzi (WA, SMS, mail etc): nell'azienda  dove lavorava, un dirigente ha comiciato a farle complimenti, battute e cose simili che sono culminate con delle avances dirette qualche giorno prima che lei andasse via; in parole povere ha tentato di baciarla e di convincerla a stare con lui. Ha ricevuto un rifiuto. Lei poi ha continuato a sentirlo per messaggi, scrivendo come ad un amico, ma ha ricevuto come risposta un bel 'quello che voglio lo sai, ci sentiamo quando hai deciso'. A questo punto le ho parlato di nuovo dicendole che sarebbe stao meglio che smettese di contattarlo e chiedendole come mai insisteva, pur sapendo come stavano le cose da parte di lui...mi ha detto che ci teneva ad averlo come amico...bah..
Ad ogni modo, ha smesso di sentirlo, lui non l'ha contattata piu'.
Ho avuto modo di avere accesso anche alla sua mail aziendale e non ci sono messaggi (non ho forzato niente, sia chiaro...l'ha lasciata aperta sul pc di casa).
Mi sfugge ancora il motivo per cui, dopo lo "stop" lei abbia cercato di restare in contatto, ma per ora non insisto...forse voglia di sentirsi desiderata, forse il fatto che pur essendo un gran bella donna, ha comunque 45 anni. Io non la trascuro sicuramente; appena possiamo andiamo a cena, in casa sono sempre presente,...


Per sgomberare il capo da eventuali commenti sul fatto che "basta attrezzarsi", specifico che la nostra vita e' abbastanza standard, forse noisosa...non abbiamo l'abitudine di uscire separatamente, aperitivi, cene, feste ci andiamo assieme. Abbiamo un figlio, per cui gli orari di uscita/rientro sono sempre quelli; il tizio di cui sopra lavora a 40 km di distanza, quindi saprei se lei non e' dove deve essere...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Come giusto che sia, riporto la mia storia seppur non si tratta di tradimento e per far capire che non sono un pazzo paranoico con la mania del controllo
> Qualche mese fa ho ricevuto per errore da mia moglie un messaggio evidentemente destinato ad un'amica in cui raccontava che avrebbe cambiato lavoro ed era molto dispiaciuta perche' non avrebbe piu' visto una certa persona (uomo, ovviamente). Visto che in 25 anni non avevo mai avuto modo di dubitare di lei, le ho chiesto spiegazioni. Mi ha raccontato un po' di balle a cui ho fatto finta di credere e ho deciso di chiarirmi da solo la cosa. Visto che con la tecnologia ci so fare, ho ricostruito la faccenda (messaggi cancellati compresi). Quello che segue non sono mie impressioni o convinzioni o speranze, ma riassumo quello che ho recuperato dai vari mezzi (WA, SMS, mail etc): nell'azienda dove lavorava, un dirigente ha comiciato a farle complimenti, battute e cose simili che sono culminate con delle avances dirette qualche giorno prima che lei andasse via; in parole povere ha tentato di baciarla e di convincerla a stare con lui. Ha ricevuto un rifiuto. Lei poi ha continuato a sentirlo per messaggi, scrivendo come ad un amico, ma ha ricevuto come risposta un bel 'quello che voglio lo sai, ci sentiamo quando hai deciso'. *A questo punto le ho parlato di nuovo dicendole che sarebbe stao meglio che smettese di contattarlo e chiedendole come mai insisteva*, pur sapendo come stavano le cose da parte di lui...mi ha detto che ci teneva ad averlo come amico...bah..
> Ad ogni modo, ha smesso di sentirlo, lui non l'ha contattata piu'.
> Ho avuto modo di avere accesso anche alla sua mail aziendale e non ci sono messaggi (non ho forzato niente, sia chiaro...l'ha lasciata aperta sul pc di casa).
> ...




quindi lei sa che le controllavi i messaggi?


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Come giusto che sia, riporto la mia storia seppur non si tratta di tradimento e per far capire che non sono un pazzo paranoico con la mania del controllo
> Qualche mese fa ho ricevuto per errore da mia moglie un messaggio evidentemente destinato ad un'amica in cui raccontava che avrebbe cambiato lavoro ed era molto dispiaciuta perche' non avrebbe piu' visto una certa persona (uomo, ovviamente). Visto che in 25 anni non avevo mai avuto modo di dubitare di lei, le ho chiesto spiegazioni. Mi ha raccontato un po' di balle a cui ho fatto finta di credere e ho deciso di chiarirmi da solo la cosa. Visto che con la tecnologia ci so fare, ho ricostruito la faccenda (messaggi cancellati compresi). Quello che segue non sono mie impressioni o convinzioni o speranze, ma riassumo quello che ho recuperato dai vari mezzi (WA, SMS, mail etc): nell'azienda  dove lavorava, un dirigente ha comiciato a farle complimenti, battute e cose simili che sono culminate con delle avances dirette qualche giorno prima che lei andasse via; in parole povere ha tentato di baciarla e di convincerla a stare con lui. Ha ricevuto un rifiuto. Lei poi ha continuato a sentirlo per messaggi, scrivendo come ad un amico, ma ha ricevuto come risposta un bel 'quello che voglio lo sai, ci sentiamo quando hai deciso'. A questo punto le ho parlato di nuovo dicendole che sarebbe stao meglio che smettese di contattarlo e chiedendole come mai insisteva, pur sapendo come stavano le cose da parte di lui...mi ha detto che ci teneva ad averlo come amico...bah..
> Ad ogni modo, ha smesso di sentirlo, lui non l'ha contattata piu'.
> Ho avuto modo di avere accesso anche alla sua mail aziendale e non ci sono messaggi (non ho forzato niente, sia chiaro...l'ha lasciata aperta sul pc di casa).
> ...


fare certe cose è un reato.
Lo sai vero?


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

Certo che lo so. A prescindere dalla questione morale, come ho già scritto non ho fatto alteo che usare delle possibilità di un telefono che tecnixamente è mio. Che non è bello lo so anche io, ma nemmeno essere tenuti all'oscuro lo è. Non mi giustifico ma mi comprendo
E con lei sono stato chiarissimo. Sa che ho ricostruito la vicenda per conto mio


----------



## tesla (22 Settembre 2014)

fin dal primo giorno che bazzico qui ho letto la riprovazione per quelli che controllano mail, sms ecc.
io l'ho fatto e lo rifarei, sarà un gesto spregevole, ma in qualche modo bisogna anche tutelarsi visti i comportamenti di certe persone.
faccio un esempio e non se ne dolga l'interessato: se la moglie di lothar controllasse sms, mail, cellulari di scorta, chilometri fatti, liquidi biologici sui sedili, lo pedinasse e gli mettesse un gps in macchina, potremmo accusarla di violazione della privacy?
chiedo, magari, mi rispondete anche di si


----------



## aristocat (22 Settembre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> fin dal primo giorno che bazzico qui ho letto la riprovazione per quelli che controllano mail, sms ecc.
> io l'ho fatto e lo rifarei, sarà un gesto spregevole, ma in qualche modo bisogna anche tutelarsi visti i comportamenti di certe persone.
> faccio un esempio e non se ne dolga l'interessato: se la moglie di lothar controllasse sms, mail, cellulari di scorta, chilometri fatti, liquidi biologici sui sedili, lo pedinasse e gli mettesse un gps in macchina, potremmo accusarla di violazione della privacy?
> chiedo, magari, mi rispondete anche di si


Tesla io concordo con te.
Io sarò talebana ma già risposte come "Ci tengo ad averlo come amico" rappresentano una palese mancanza di rispetto.

ari


----------



## errante (23 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> fare certe cose è un reato.


Vabbè è solo scritto nella Costituzione, chi se la caga.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Come giusto che sia, riporto la mia storia seppur non si tratta di tradimento e per far capire che non sono un pazzo paranoico con la mania del controllo
> Qualche mese fa ho ricevuto per errore da mia moglie un messaggio evidentemente destinato ad un'amica in cui raccontava che avrebbe cambiato lavoro ed era molto dispiaciuta perche' non avrebbe piu' visto una certa persona (uomo, ovviamente). Visto che in 25 anni non avevo mai avuto modo di dubitare di lei, le ho chiesto spiegazioni. Mi ha raccontato un po' di balle a cui ho fatto finta di credere e ho deciso di chiarirmi da solo la cosa. Visto che con la tecnologia ci so fare, ho ricostruito la faccenda (messaggi cancellati compresi). Quello che segue non sono mie impressioni o convinzioni o speranze, ma riassumo quello che ho recuperato dai vari mezzi (WA, SMS, mail etc): nell'azienda  dove lavorava, un dirigente ha comiciato a farle complimenti, battute e cose simili che sono culminate con delle avances dirette qualche giorno prima che lei andasse via; in parole povere ha tentato di baciarla e di convincerla a stare con lui. Ha ricevuto un rifiuto. Lei poi ha continuato a sentirlo per messaggi, scrivendo come ad un amico, ma ha ricevuto come risposta un bel 'quello che voglio lo sai, ci sentiamo quando hai deciso'. A questo punto le ho parlato di nuovo dicendole che sarebbe stao meglio che smettese di contattarlo e chiedendole come mai insisteva, pur sapendo come stavano le cose da parte di lui...mi ha detto che ci teneva ad averlo come amico...bah..
> Ad ogni modo, ha smesso di sentirlo, lui non l'ha contattata piu'.
> Ho avuto modo di avere accesso anche alla sua mail aziendale e non ci sono messaggi (non ho forzato niente, sia chiaro...l'ha lasciata aperta sul pc di casa).
> ...


Le fa piacere essere desiderata, corteggiata (anche se il tipo appare un troglodita) da qualcun altro. Non c'entra che tu sia presente, trombante, gentile: tu sei suo marito e lui non lo è. Ha bisogno delle tue attenzioni, ma anche di essere gratificata da altri, come è normale che sia.


----------



## ivanl (23 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le fa piacere essere desiderata, corteggiata (anche se il tipo appare un troglodita) da qualcun altro. Non c'entra che tu sia presente, trombante, gentile: tu sei suo marito e lui non lo è. Ha bisogno delle tue attenzioni, ma anche di essere gratificata da altri, come è normale che sia.


Insomma, tanto normale io non lo trovo..e comunque, posso capire che faccia piacere un complimento, un apprezzamento, ma non tagliare subito i ponti con uno che ti mette le mani addosso, mi resta abbastanza incomprensibile. E' il punto che piu' mi piacerebbe chiarire con lei


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Insomma, tanto normale io non lo trovo..e comunque, posso capire che faccia piacere un complimento, un apprezzamento, ma non tagliare subito i ponti con uno che ti mette le mani addosso, mi resta abbastanza incomprensibile. *E' il punto che piu' mi piacerebbe chiarire con lei*


Fallo subito allora, più passa il tempo e più la cosa rimane nell'irrisolto e produce tensioni e disamoramento.
Con chiarezza.


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le fa piacere essere desiderata, corteggiata (anche se il tipo appare un troglodita) da qualcun altro. Non c'entra che tu sia presente, trombante, gentile: tu sei suo marito e lui non lo è. Ha bisogno delle tue attenzioni, ma anche di essere gratificata da altri, come è normale che sia.





ivanl ha detto:


> Insomma, tanto normale io non lo trovo..e comunque, posso capire che faccia piacere un complimento, un apprezzamento, ma non tagliare subito i ponti *con uno che ti mette le mani addosso*, mi resta abbastanza incomprensibile. E' il punto che piu' mi piacerebbe chiarire con lei


President ci ha colto. Concordo sul "come è normale che sia", sebbene la forza delle scelte che abbiamo fatto e che sono alla base della nostra vita dovrebbero avere la forza di non farti arrivare al punto in cui si è spinta - civettando - la tua signora. 

Neretto: ehm...MANI ADDOSSO?


----------



## ivanl (24 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> President ci ha colto. Concordo sul "come è normale che sia", sebbene la forza delle scelte che abbiamo fatto e che sono alla base della nostra vita dovrebbero avere la forza di non farti arrivare al punto in cui si è spinta - civettando - la tua signora.
> 
> Neretto: ehm...MANI ADDOSSO?


si, da quel che ho letto, ha tentato di baciarla allungando, nel contempo, le mani. 
Ieri sera ho riproposto con delicatezza l'argomento e ho capito che e' stato un errore di giudizio da parte di lei..Complimenti ne riceve spesso (come dicevo, e' una bella donna) e pensava che anche questo si sarebbe fermato li'.
Mi sembrava abbastanza imbarazzata per la questione e ha ammesso da averla gestita male. 
Io sono malfidente di natura (infatti tuttora tengo sotto controllo i numeri/mail incriminati), ma devo dire che mi sembra sincera, per come la conosco.


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, da quel che ho letto, ha tentato di baciarla allungando, nel contempo, le mani.
> Ieri sera ho riproposto con delicatezza l'argomento e ho capito che e' stato un errore di giudizio da parte di lei..Complimenti ne riceve spesso (come dicevo, e' una bella donna) e pensava che anche questo si sarebbe fermato li'.
> Mi sembrava abbastanza imbarazzata per la questione e ha ammesso da averla gestita male.
> Io sono malfidente di natura (infatti tuttora tengo sotto controllo i numeri/mail incriminati), ma devo dire che mi sembra sincera, per come la conosco.


beh, certo, dire "ci tenevo alla sua amicizia" di uno che ti palpa il culo in località esposta al pubblico....direi che come errore è abbastanza marchiano...
detto, ciò, hai impiantato la succursale della Stasi, ergo sarai abbastanza tranquillo...


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io sono malfidente di natura (infatti tuttora *tengo sotto controllo i numeri/mail incriminati*), ma devo dire che mi sembra sincera, per come la conosco.


In che modo?


----------



## viola di mare (24 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> fare certe cose è un reato.
> Lo sai vero?


tra moglie e marito la privacy non esiste. il vincolo riguarda solo eventualmente la manomissione o venire in possesso di cartelle cliniche, per la violazione del segreto medico/paziente,  il resto no, me lo ha detto il mio avvocato.


----------



## Stark72 (24 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tra moglie e marito la privacy non esiste. il vincolo riguarda solo eventualmente la manomissione o venire in possesso di cartelle cliniche, per la violazione del segreto medico/paziente,  il resto no, me lo ha detto il mio avvocato.


Tecnicamente esiste, in senso giuridico.
Poi per quanto mi riguarda, chi mi tradisce ha gli stessi diritti di un lombrico in un nido di rondini, quindi frugo, indago, raccolgo prove e mi tolgo lo sfizio di farla sentire una merda.
Lady Godiva non ci ha mai neanche provato a dirmi "ma come ti permetti?". Me la magnavo.
Che nel mondo attuale col buonismo e la privacy e tutti diritti e niente doveri, manco se sei un serial killer sei na merda.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tecnicamente esiste, in senso giuridico.
> Poi per quanto mi riguarda, chi mi tradisce ha gli stessi diritti di un lombrico in un nido di rondini, quindi frugo, indago, raccolgo prove e mi tolgo lo sfizio di farla sentire una merda.
> Lady Godiva non ci ha mai neanche provato a dirmi "ma come ti permetti?". Me la magnavo.
> Che nel mondo attuale col buonismo e la privacy e tutti diritti e niente doveri, manco se sei un serial killer sei na merda.


tecnicamente esiste una forma che tuteli comunque lo sputtanamento ma non la privacy, faccio un esempio: mettiamo che il mio ex marito mi minacci, io decido di registrare le chiamate, lo avverto ad inizio telefonata "ti sto registrando" e lui accetta e continua la telefonata, eventualmente potrei usarla in tribunale, se io non lo avverto ma lo registro comunque, non posso portarla in tribunale, ma si possono trovare mille modi per farla arrivare a chi di dovere.

sul discorso che io non possa accedere a mail, rispondere al tel oppure leggere WA e sms sono sicura che li non esiste privacy tra due coniugi.

altra cosa, ma secondo voi il business delle agenzie investigative come fa ad essere così fiorente? se non si potesse fare nulla a che titolo spendere 2000 eurini per far pedinare il marito per poi farlo appellare alla privacy???


----------



## ivanl (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> In che modo?


con normalissime app/programmi che basta saper usare.
Posto che moralmente sia discutibile (seppur non mi senta in colpa, visto che lei sa che io ho ricostruito tutto e nemmeno mi ha chiesto come), essendo lei "ignorante" tecnologicamente, ho sempre fatto tutto io dietro sua assenso (account mail/cellulari etc) per cui sono limpidamente a conoscenza di psw e tutto quanto relativo. Per cio' che risiede sul cellulare, basta installare le app/programmi giuste e si recuperano anche i messaggi cancellati. Non e' il mio caso, ma con un centinaio di € all'anno si trovano anche programmi ben piu' sofisticati che registrano telefonate/ambiente e tracciano tutto cio' che si digita in qualsiasi forma.
Io ho speso in tutto 2€ in normalissime app disponibili nel market di tutti i dispositivi...


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tecnicamente esiste una forma che tuteli comunque lo sputtanamento ma non la privacy, faccio un esempio: mettiamo che il mio ex marito mi minacci, io decido di registrare le chiamate, lo avverto ad inizio telefonata "ti sto registrando" e lui accetta e continua la telefonata, eventualmente potrei usarla in tribunale, se io non lo avverto ma lo registro comunque, non posso portarla in tribunale, ma si possono trovare mille modi per farla arrivare a chi di dovere.
> 
> sul discorso che io non possa accedere a mail, rispondere al tel oppure leggere WA e sms sono sicura che li non esiste privacy tra due coniugi.
> 
> altra cosa, ma secondo voi il business delle agenzie investigative come fa ad essere così fiorente? se non si potesse fare nulla a che titolo spendere 2000 eurini per far pedinare il marito per poi farlo appellare alla privacy???


Ciao Viola, la riservatezza della corrispondenza vale anche tra coniugi. Anche se la cassazione ha - sul punto - gli orientamenti più disparati.
Sul discorso degli investigatori: hai ragione, ed infatti devono essere assai bravi per non toppare...In genere si indaga a 360 gradi, e poi si "creano" prove utilizzabili....(ovvero si ripete l'accertamento in modalità "limpida" ed utilizzabile in giudizio..).


----------



## Stark72 (24 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sul discorso che io non possa *accedere a mail, rispondere al tel oppure leggere WA e sm*s sono sicura che li non esiste privacy tra due coniugi.
> 
> *altra cosa, ma secondo voi il business delle agenzie investigative come fa ad essere così fiorente? se non si potesse fare nulla a che titolo spendere 2000 eurini per far pedinare il marito per poi farlo appellare alla privacy???*


Accedere alle e-mail richiede una password, l'uso non autorizzato di password è reato, anche se ti chiami Maria e hai statuette che lacrimano sangue sparse per il mondo.
Rispondere al tel non sarà mai reato.
leggere wa o sms può diventare reato nel momento in cui se ne divulghi il contenuto.

La stragrande maggioranza della documentazione acquisita dalle agenzie investigative è del tutto inutilizzabile in tribunale. C'è cassazione a scatafascio sull'argomento. In Italia gli investigatori campano sulle favole dei film americani, dove si può tutto. e in effetti lì non ci sono limiti particolari alle acquisizioni delle prove. Da noi è un altro ordinamento un po' più garantista.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Accedere alle e-mail richiede una password, l'uso non autorizzato di password è reato, anche se ti chiami Maria e hai statuette che lacrimano sangue sparse per il mondo.
> Rispondere al tel non sarà mai reato.
> leggere wa o sms può diventare reato nel momento in cui se ne divulghi il contenuto.
> 
> La stragrande maggioranza della documentazione acquisita dalle agenzie investigative è del tutto inutilizzabile in tribunale. C'è cassazione a scatafascio sull'argomento. In Italia gli investigatori campano sulle favole dei film americani, dove si può tutto. e in effetti lì non ci sono limiti particolari alle acquisizioni delle prove. Da noi è un altro ordinamento un po' più garantista.


e se la password ce l'hai? e comunque tutte ste app che ci sono perchè ci sono se poi non possono essere utilizzate?


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e se la password ce l'hai? e comunque tutte ste app che ci sono perchè ci sono se poi non possono essere utilizzate?


Ci sono per scoprire le cose, non per usarle...


----------



## Stark72 (24 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e se la password ce l'hai? e comunque tutte ste app che ci sono perchè ci sono se poi non possono essere utilizzate?


se ce l'hai devi dimostrare che te l'abbia data l'interessato, prova non semplice....
Le e-mail, gli sms e wa sono considerati alla stregua della normale corrispondenza.
Spesso per superare il problema delle prove raccolte dalle agenzie di investigazione si chiede che venga sentito l'investigatore personalmente come testimone. 

Ribadisco, il discorso è meramente tecnico. Per quanto mi riguarda analizzo pure il perizoma della fedifraga se ho voglia di farla sentire una merda.


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, da quel che ho letto, ha tentato di baciarla allungando, nel contempo, le mani.
> Ieri sera ho riproposto con delicatezza l'argomento e ho capito che e' stato un errore di giudizio da parte di lei..Complimenti ne riceve spesso (come dicevo, e' una bella donna) e pensava che anche questo si sarebbe fermato li'.
> Mi sembrava abbastanza imbarazzata per la questione e ha ammesso da averla gestita male.
> Io sono malfidente di natura (infatti tuttora tengo sotto controllo i numeri/mail incriminati), ma *devo dire che mi sembra sincera, per come la conosco.*


Non fidarti di quello che sembra...o lasci perdere o vai fino in fondo.


----------



## ivanl (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Non fidarti di quello che sembra...o lasci perdere o vai fino in fondo.


Piu' in fondo di come sono andato, devo solo ipnotizzarla. 
Ho letto tutto quel che ha scritto e da li' e' evidente  come non sia successo niente; questa persona non la sente piu' da mesi, lavorano in citta' diverse, per cui direi che sono ragionevolmente sicuro, a meno di paranoie che evito di farmi...
Visto che, comunque, esiste una remota possibilita' che torni a lavorare nello stesso posto, mi sono comunque predisposto ad una sorveglianza puu' approfondita...ma, ove dovesse verificarsi questa possibilita', le ho gia' detto che dovremo comunque parlarne, perche' la momento io sono assolutamente contrario.


----------



## zadig (24 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tra moglie e marito la privacy non esiste. il vincolo riguarda solo eventualmente la manomissione o venire in possesso di cartelle cliniche, per la violazione del segreto medico/paziente,  il resto no, me lo ha detto il mio avvocato.


cambia avvocato.


----------



## zadig (24 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e se la password ce l'hai? e comunque tutte ste app che ci sono perchè ci sono se poi non possono essere utilizzate?


avvertire che si sta registrando una telefonata non è reato.
Registrarla senza consenso invece si.

Vendono anche i coltelli o altre armi, ma non perchè sia legale ammazzare la gente.
Vendono pure apparecchi che rivelano i velox, ma non sono legali.
Venderli lo è (non in Italia), usarli in Italia no.


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Piu' in fondo di come sono andato, devo solo ipnotizzarla.
> Ho letto tutto quel che ha scritto e da li' e' evidente  come non sia successo niente; questa persona non la sente piu' da mesi, lavorano in citta' diverse, per cui direi che sono ragionevolmente sicuro, a meno di paranoie che evito di farmi...
> Visto che, comunque, esiste una remota possibilita' che torni a lavorare nello stesso posto, mi sono comunque predisposto ad una sorveglianza puu' approfondita...ma, ove dovesse verificarsi questa possibilita', le ho gia' detto che dovremo comunque parlarne, perche' la momento io sono assolutamente contrario.



Io dicevo per amara esperienza personale anche a me sembrava convincente tutto qua.


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> fin dal primo giorno che bazzico qui ho letto la riprovazione per quelli che controllano mail, sms ecc.
> io l'ho fatto e lo rifarei, sarà un gesto spregevole, ma in qualche modo bisogna anche tutelarsi visti i comportamenti di certe persone.
> faccio un esempio e non se ne dolga l'interessato: se la moglie di lothar controllasse sms, mail, cellulari di scorta, chilometri fatti, liquidi biologici sui sedili, lo pedinasse e gli mettesse un gps in macchina, potremmo accusarla di violazione della privacy?
> chiedo, magari, mi rispondete anche di si


Io purtroppo non l'ho fatto.  

Pentita.


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Io dicevo per amara esperienza personale anche a me sembrava convincente tutto qua.


Come ti capisco.


----------



## tesla (24 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io purtroppo non l'ho fatto.
> 
> Pentita.



è una scelta come un'altra,  si prendono certe mazzate che piegano per tutta la vita.


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

Una delle cose che ho imparato è che le persone non si possono controllare, non le possediamo e non siamo noi con il nostro investigare a farle rimanere con noi.


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Una delle cose che ho imparato è che le persone non si possono controllare, non le possediamo e non siamo noi con il nostro investigare a farle rimanere con noi.


Però controllandole quando hai sospetti forti eviti di farti prendere in giro per anni.

Avrei preferito scoprirlo che saperlo dalla troietta.

Mio marito non mi ha lasciata. Non ci pensa proprio. 

Ma mi ha mentito per anni. 

Non è questione di possesso ma di onestà. 

Poteva andarsene sette anni fa.

mai supplicherei un uomo per tenerlo.  Mai.


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però controllandole quando hai sospetti forti eviti di farti prendere in giro per anni.
> 
> Avrei preferito scoprirlo che saperlo dalla troietta.
> 
> ...


Sì hai ragione infatti anche io ho voluto sapere mi sembrava il minimo realizzare la situazione.


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

Disincantata ma tu hai saputo da lei?


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Disincantata ma tu hai saputo da lei?


Sì.  Al tlefono. Ovviamente sperava lui mi lasciasse.

per me poteva prenderselo al volo.

Un anno prima per un msg di lei letto per caso (rientrata per sbaglio è lui sotto là doccia)  avevo chiamato e mi aveva risposto la sorella  e passato la  madre.

Naturalmente lui negava convintamente.  

La madre  finse di non sapere niente ma si contraddesse e le dissi chiaramente che la figlia poteva tenerselo da quella sera....lui era uscito per suonare.....come sempre quando serve lui  non c'è mai.

Purtroppo tornò a casa. Io dovevo partire e non so perché non ne parlai più e nemmeno ci pensai più.  Misteri della mente umana. 

Fino alla telefonata.

Se uno/una ha dubbi meglio indagare. Per scegliere. 

Nel 2007 per una situazione sua diversa sarebbe volato con le sue cose fuori casa in dieci minuti.

Avrei dovuto comunque farlo nel 2012. Non meritano pietà. Pazienza. Gli è andata bene. 

Adesso non ho voglia di cambiare niente. Sto dieci mesi circa al mare. Benissimo.

Ogni tanto viene qui o io vado a casa pochi giorni. Cura la  casa e aiuta le  figlie.


----------



## ivanl (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Una delle cose che ho imparato è che le persone non si possono controllare, non le possediamo e non siamo noi con il nostro investigare a farle rimanere con noi.


sicuramente; a me interessava capire cosa fosse successo e se dovevo rivedere la mia visione del nostro rapporto; allo stato attuale, pur essendo infastidito per cio' che e' accaduto, sono tranquillo. Vigile, ma tranquillo.
Per come la conosco, comunque (e me lo dice da sempre), se non mi amasse piu' o capitasse che si innamori di un altro, mi mollerebbe senza farsi troppi problemi. e' ancora qui e dice di amarmi, per cui...


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

Negano sempre convintanente ... a posteriori si sono d'accordo anche io x fare una scelta bisogna conoscere.


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

Anche io dopo la terza scoperta. ..beh la strada che avrei dovuto prendere mi è sembrata molto chiara.


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> sicuramente; a me interessava capire cosa fosse successo e se dovevo rivedere la mia visione del nostro rapporto; allo stato attuale, pur essendo infastidito per cio' che e' accaduto, sono tranquillo. Vigile, ma tranquillo.
> Per come la conosco, comunque (e me lo dice da sempre), se non mi amasse piu' o capitasse che si innamori di un altro, mi mollerebbe senza farsi troppi problemi. e' ancora qui e dice di amarmi, per cui...


La stessa cosa che ci dicevamo noi..nel momento che fossimo stati attratti da altri ci saremmo mollati ..e invece...bla bla quante parole ..quando le situazioni mutano non si è poi più così convinti.


----------



## ivanl (24 Settembre 2014)

Capisco...ma ti assicuro che non ha niente da guadagnare a stare con me, se non vuole. Se e' ancora qui, sono relativamente tranquillo...poi, oh, tutto non si puo' prevedere o controllare; penso, adesso di avere tutti i mezzi per individuare eventuali problemi/segnali...vedremo...sono fiducioso, spero di non dovermi ricredere


----------



## animalibera (25 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Capisco...ma ti assicuro che non ha niente da guadagnare a stare con me, se non vuole. Se e' ancora qui, sono relativamente tranquillo...poi, oh, tutto non si puo' prevedere o controllare; penso, adesso di avere tutti i mezzi per individuare eventuali problemi/segnali...vedremo...sono fiducioso, spero di non dovermi ricredere



Ascolta...sicuramente c'è dello sfogo in quello che ho scritto...ma negli ultimo tre anni ho sofferto davvero moltissimo...cerca di comprendere.. tu cerca di stare tranquillo e non soffocarla....in bocca al lupo.


----------



## ivanl (25 Settembre 2014)

ho capito, non ti preoccupare


----------



## animalibera (25 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ho capito, non ti preoccupare


:abbraccio:


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Che c'è ?


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

C'è che ieri il tizio l'ha contattata e lei ha risposto. Dopo che le avevo chiesto di tagliare i ponti  e mi aveva detto ok. MA PORCA TROIA!!! quindi ieri fino alle 2 stanotte a parlarne di nuovo. Ma cazzo le passa per la testa? E di nuovo le stesse cose ' non pensavo fosse un problema' 'hai ragione non dovevo rispondere'...ma cazzo ti dico non lo sentire, più chiaro e definitivo di così...


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> C'è che ieri il tizio l'ha contattata e lei ha risposto. Dopo che le avevo chiesto di tagliare i ponti e mi aveva detto ok. MA PORCA TROIA!!! quindi ieri fino alle 2 stanotte a parlarne di nuovo. Ma cazzo le passa per la testa? E di nuovo le stesse cose ' non pensavo fosse un problema' 'hai ragione non dovevo rispondere'...ma cazzo ti dico non lo sentire, più chiaro e definitivo di così...


 e hai ben ragione di incazzarti. Che ha detto lei? perché ha risposto?


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Non ha una spiegazione, solo 'non pensavo fosse un problema'...
infatti, non lo e', ci perdo tempo e sonno a parlarne perche' mi diverte...ma che cazzo...


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non ha una spiegazione, solo 'non pensavo fosse un problema'...
> infatti, non lo e', ci perdo tempo e sonno a parlarne perche' mi diverte...ma che cazzo...


ma infatti per questo sarebbe utile sapere perché ha risposto. dico io sai che a tuo marito non fa piacere, anzi che lo fa incazzare e tu rispondi.
ma come lo hai saputo che si sono parlati te lo ha detto lei?


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma infatti per questo sarebbe utile sapere perché ha risposto. dico io sai che a tuo marito non fa piacere, anzi che lo fa incazzare e tu rispondi.
> ma come lo hai saputo che si sono parlati te lo ha detto lei?


no, come sempre, ho i miei mezzi per sapere se certi contatti/numeri scrivono/chiamano e quando...
evidentemente, faccio bene...


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma infatti per questo sarebbe utile sapere* perché ha risposto*. dico io sai che a tuo marito non fa piacere, anzi che lo fa incazzare e tu rispondi.
> ma come lo hai saputo che si sono parlati te lo ha detto lei?



Perché le faceva piacere.
Mi sa che se ne è accorto lui...


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché le faceva piacere.
> Mi sa che se ne è accorto lui...


ma allora che lei glielo dica a ivan


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> no, come sempre, ho i miei mezzi per sapere se certi contatti/numeri scrivono/chiamano e quando...
> evidentemente, faccio bene...


Come sopra detto...e comunque fai più che bene ad usarli.
Il fine giustifica i mezzi e in questi casi i mezzi sono sempre nobili.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma allora che lei glielo dica a ivan



No, di solito si preferisce non svegliare il can che dorme...in questo caso sa che ivan non gradirebbe (e vorrei vedere) e che peggiorerebbe l'atmosfera che c'è in casa (già abbastanza tesa).
E la notte si vuole tutti dormire...


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, di solito si preferisce non svegliare il can che dorme...in questo caso sa che ivan non gradirebbe (e vorrei vedere) e che peggiorerebbe l'atmosfera che c'è in casa (già abbastanza tesa).
> E la notte si vuole tutti dormire...


e tacendo che ha concluso? che ivan lo ha saputo lo stesso, che lei non è affidabile e soprattutto che non capisce che così rischia grosso.
A tacere tanto perché "adda passa' a nottata" non porta a nulla anzi peggiora le cose.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come sopra detto...e comunque fai più che bene ad usarli.
> Il fine giustifica i mezzi e in questi casi i mezzi sono sempre nobili.


Concordo. Inutile arrovellarsi il cervello, quando si hanno a disposizione gli strumenti per sapere...senza immaginare, ipotizzare, torturarsi inutilmente.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Io posso capire tutto, la depressione, l'insoddisfazione per il lavoro, la voglia di conferma per l'età, ma porco cazzo se ti chiedo di darci un taglio e mi dici si, mi aspetto che si faccia!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io posso capire tutto, la depressione, l'insoddisfazione per il lavoro, la voglia di conferma per l'età, ma porco cazzo se ti chiedo di darci un taglio e mi dici si, mi aspetto che si faccia!


Ed hai ragione ! A questo punto, perché non ha rispettato il patto ?
ivanl, hai mai chiesto a tua moglie che cosa penserebbe se fossi tu a scrivere ad un'altra donna ?


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

È la cosa che più mi fa incazzare, non mi dice niente. Solo che ha sbagliato ma non mi spiega cosa le passa per la testa...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> È la cosa che più mi fa incazzare, non mi dice niente. Solo che ha sbagliato ma non mi spiega cosa le passa per la testa...



Non te lo spiega perchè la spiegazione la fa vergognare. O perchè la spiegazione ti farebbe incazzare di più, non so.

Non sono tua moglie, non sono nella sua testa, ma la spiegazione che (a me) risulta più plausibile è:

"Caro, che ti posso dire, sapere di essere desiderata da un altro mi lusinga e mi dà un brividino di piacere; lo so che ti disturba che io continui a sentirlo, ma ho pensato, vabbè, lui non lo sa e io non sto facendo davvero qualcosa di male, non lo sto tradendo davvero, quindi che sarà mai se io mi prendo questo brividino di piacere e non glielo dico? 
Sostanzialmente, amore mio, in quel momento ho valutato di più un mio piccolo soddisfacimento personale che mantenere la mia parola con te... perchè ne avevo troppa voglia, e perchè non pensavo che te ne saresti accorto e perchè pensavo che non ci sarebbero stati problemi.
Sono stata infantile è vero. Però dai, non è che ho combinato chissà che cosa..."


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non te lo spiega perchè la spiegazione la fa vergognare. O perchè la spiegazione ti farebbe incazzare di più, non so.
> 
> Non sono tua moglie, non sono nella sua testa, ma la spiegazione che (a me) risulta più plausibile è:
> 
> ...


Posso e voglio pensare che sia così. Ma una volta che io le dico che so, allora lo dica e cerchiamo di capire assieme se c'è qualcosa che si può fare per farla stare meglio senza andare a cercare conferme fuori. Non mi pare di chiedere troppo o limitare chissà quale sua libertà.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non ha una spiegazione, solo 'non pensavo fosse un problema'...
> infatti, non lo e', ci perdo tempo e sonno a parlarne perche' mi diverte...ma che cazzo...


Guarda che più metti paletti e la stressi e più aumenti il sapore trasgressivo della cosa. 
Smitizza, arretra, non dare importanza a questa cosa.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Guarda che più metti paletti e la stressi e più aumenti il sapore trasgressivo della cosa.
> Smitizza, arretra, non dare importanza a questa cosa.


Si, riconosco che ci potrebbe essere questo rischio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Posso e voglio pensare che sia così. Ma una volta che io le dico che so, allora lo dica e cerchiamo di capire assieme se *c'è qualcosa che si può fare per farla stare meglio senza andare a cercare conferme fuori*. Non mi pare di chiedere troppo o limitare chissà quale sua libertà.


No, rassegnati. Non è questione di stare meglio o peggio.
In questa fase della sua vita evidentemente ha bisogno anche di piacere a qualcun altro, come perfettamente scrive Nausicaa. Cerca di limitare i danni, al limite, ma con discrezione altrimenti rimarrà sempre un incompiuto per colpa tua: è meglio sia lei spontaneamente a spegnere gli ardori. Sii suo complice eventualmente.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Posso e voglio pensare che sia così. Ma una volta che io le dico che so, allora lo dica e cerchiamo di capire assieme se c'è qualcosa che si può fare per farla stare meglio senza andare a cercare conferme fuori. Non mi pare di chiedere troppo o limitare chissà quale sua libertà.



Tieni conto che io tradisco di natura. Vabbè che sono single, e che l'uomo che frequento sa che sono così. 
Però mi immedesimo molto più facilmente nei panni di chi si impegola con altri -anche se nel caso vostro non si parla di tradimento- rispetto ai panni di chi le tentazioni non le sente o non le trova così potenti.
Non che io dia ragione a chi tradisce, NO. Solo che talvolta li capisco di più.

E infatti fatico a capire il tuo ragionamento.

Il brividino di piacere a vedersi desiderate fuori NON è sostituibile nè da una torta al cioccolato nè da un mazzo di fiori del marito nè da una settimana al Danieli sempre col marito passata a fare sesso che neppure da adolescenti.

Io, da zoccola narcisista quale sono, ho -sbagliata o meno- la consapevolezza che il piacere di essere desiderata è naturale e non dipende da come sto, se sto bene con Seth etcetera.

Tua moglie NON è una zoccola narcisista. Ma ai miei occhi, vale lo stesso: è bello essere desiderate al di fuori del marito, non c'è nulla da disquisire, esaminare, ponderare, esaminare.

Secondo me, stai dando troppa importanza alla cosa.

Visto che tua moglie appunto non è una zoccola narcisista, ma è sempre stata una moglie innamorata ed irreprensibile, chiedile, come ti hanno suggerito, come la vedrebbe se TU ti scrivessi con una donna. Magari questo la fa entrare in empatia con te, e la pianta. Fino a che non SENTE il tuo dispiacere, la sottospecie di "eccitazione" ha la meglio.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Saggio consiglio presidente. Ci penso su
@nicka. Ho chiesto, dice che non avrebbe problemi...ma lo dice pro domo sua, secondo me


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Saggio consiglio presidente. Ci penso su
> @nicka. Ho chiesto, dice che non avrebbe problemi...ma lo dice pro domo sua, secondo me


 Io non ce ne starei ad assecondare la voglia di  mia moglie di essere lusingata, corteggiata, apprezzata, permettendo che si scriva con un altro uomo. *Non lo trovo rispettoso*. Tanto più che aveva promesso di troncare il tutto. 
Vorrei delle spiegazioni ben chiare : e di certo esistono.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tieni conto che io tradisco di natura. Vabbè che sono single, e che l'uomo che frequento sa che sono così.
> Però mi immedesimo molto più facilmente nei panni di chi si impegola con altri -anche se nel caso vostro non si parla di tradimento- rispetto ai panni di chi le tentazioni non le sente o non le trova così potenti.
> Non che io dia ragione a chi tradisce, NO. Solo che talvolta li capisco di più.
> 
> ...




Nau, che piacere rileggerti!
Spero tu stia bene e comunque, sei sempre saggia e incisiva. :up:


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io non ce ne starei ad assecondare la voglia di  mia moglie di essere lusingata, corteggiata, apprezzata, permettendo che si scriva con un altro uomo. *Non lo trovo rispettoso*. Tanto più che aveva promesso di troncare il tutto.
> Vorrei delle spiegazioni ben chiare : e di certo esistono.


e' esattamente quel che ho detto; fondamentalmente non mi frega del tizio in se', tanto so che si tratta di una questione da poco, e' la mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti a non dire, a fare finta di niente, anche davanti all'evidenza, che mi fa incazzare piu' di tutto


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io non ce ne starei ad assecondare la voglia di  mia moglie di essere lusingata, corteggiata, apprezzata, permettendo che si scriva con un altro uomo. *Non lo trovo rispettoso*. Tanto più che aveva promesso di troncare il tutto.
> Vorrei delle spiegazioni ben chiare : *e di certo esistono*.




...e sono quelle che hanno esposto Nau e President!


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' esattamente quel che ho detto; fondamentalmente non mi frega del tizio in se', tanto so che si tratta di una questione da poco, e' la mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti a non dire, a fare finta di niente, anche davanti all'evidenza, che mi fa incazzare piu' di tutto



Allora ti pongo un quesito:
ce la faresti a lasciar giocare ancora un po' tua moglie se ti parlasse apertamente dicendoti che al momento ha bisogno di questa cosa?
In questo caso sarebbe sincera con te e ti chiederebbe una sorta di "autorizzazione".


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> fin dal primo giorno che bazzico qui ho letto la riprovazione per quelli che controllano mail, sms ecc.
> io l'ho fatto e lo rifarei, sarà un gesto spregevole, ma in qualche modo bisogna anche tutelarsi visti i comportamenti di certe persone.
> faccio un esempio e non se ne dolga l'interessato: se la moglie di lothar controllasse sms, mail, cellulari di scorta, chilometri fatti, liquidi biologici sui sedili, lo pedinasse e gli mettesse un gps in macchina, potremmo accusarla di violazione della privacy?
> chiedo, magari, mi rispondete anche di si


Io la penso come te, ma molti inorridiscono all'idea!

Solo quando prendi di una grossa fregatura ti penti di non aver mai controllato niente.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti pongo un quesito:
> ce la faresti a lasciar giocare ancora un po' tua moglie se ti parlasse apertamente dicendoti che al momento ha bisogno di questa cosa?
> In questo caso sarebbe sincera con te e ti chiederebbe una sorta di "autorizzazione".



Rispondo io. Una mazzata in testa gli darei.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io non ce ne starei ad assecondare la voglia di  mia moglie di essere lusingata, corteggiata, apprezzata, permettendo che si scriva con un altro uomo. *Non lo trovo rispettoso*. Tanto più che aveva promesso di troncare il tutto.
> Vorrei delle spiegazioni ben chiare : e di certo esistono.


La penso allo stesso modo


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Rispondo io. Una mazzata in testa gli darei.


Due mazzate allora!


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Rispondo io. Una mazzata in testa gli darei.


non a questo livello, ma un 'assolutamente no' sicuro...
se avesse bisogno di questa cosa, vorrebbe dire che c'e' un problema di fondo (la depressione, sono sicuro) che andrebbe risolto rivolgendosi alla persona giusta, non a questo coglione


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Rispondo io. Una mazzata in testa gli darei.




Anch'io...se vuole giocare si iscriva ad un circolo!
Fermo restando che anche Ivan la pensi come noi deve prendere in mano la situazione improvvisandosi "cattivo".
E massima decisione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti pongo un quesito:
> ce la faresti a lasciar giocare ancora un po' tua moglie se ti parlasse apertamente dicendoti che al momento ha bisogno di questa cosa?
> In questo caso sarebbe sincera con te e ti chiederebbe una sorta di "autorizzazione".


Diletta, tu mi piaci. :up:
Non dar retta alle critiche quel marrano di JB e a quella fattucchiera di Farfalla: la tua visione è corretta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> non a questo livello, ma un 'assolutamente no' sicuro...
> se avesse bisogno di questa cosa, vorrebbe dire che c'e' un problema di fondo (la depressione, sono sicuro) che andrebbe risolto rivolgendosi alla persona giusta, non a questo coglione


Macchè depressione, il problema di fondo è la richiesta di complicità che ti sta lanciando.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io...se vuole giocare si iscriva ad un circolo!
> Fermo restando che anche Ivan la pensi come noi deve prendere in mano la situazione improvvisandosi "cattivo".
> E massima decisione.



Premesso che poi io credo poco che il gioco resti sempre tale. Per me o, hanno gia' fatto qualcosa o finiscono dopo per farlo.

In ogni caso  una/uno sposato  deve fare altro che il pirla via SMS.   

Ma quando si cresce?


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Macchè depressione, il problema di fondo è la richiesta di complicità che ti sta lanciando.


Presidente, fidati, e' depressa...e' una storia lunga da raccontare, ma e' cosi'. e questa cosa e' una conseguenza


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> non a questo livello, ma un 'assolutamente no' sicuro...
> se avesse bisogno di questa cosa, vorrebbe dire che c'e' un problema di fondo (la depressione, sono sicuro) che andrebbe risolto rivolgendosi alla persona giusta, non a questo coglione


A parte gli scherzi, penso che succeda un po' a tutti di fare delle divagazioni nel corso della vita.
A me non è ancora mai successo, ma sono rimasta sbalordita da una mia amica, moglie seria e devota per quanto ne so, che in un momento suo di crisi si era invaghita perdutamente di un tizio che vedeva nel bar dove faceva sempre colazione.
Mi diceva di sentirsi un'adolescente, il cuore a mille quando entrava lui e i loro sguardi si incrociavano...
Cascai dalla seggiola quando mi confidò che il pensiero di loro due in un motel clandestino la faceva stare troppo bene.
Insomma, era partita di testa per il "nulla" perché non c'è mai stato nulla, anzi, il tizio, non si è mai fatto neanche avanti presentandosi (che coglione, a detta di lei, che fortuna a detta mia perché c'era la possibilità che si mettesse nei casini).
E comunque le è passata e ora ammette anche lei che le è andata bene...


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io...se vuole giocare si iscriva ad un circolo!
> Fermo restando che anche Ivan la pensi come noi deve prendere in mano la situazione improvvisandosi "cattivo".
> E massima decisione.


io non improvviso, sono cattivo. Lo sono molto meno adesso, dopo essere stato da una psicologa...ma molto della situazione attuale deriva del mio essere precedentemente


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Presidente, fidati, e' depressa...e' una storia lunga da raccontare, ma e' cosi'. e questa cosa e' una conseguenza


In questo caso e' molto molto piu' importante curi la depressione.  Trascurarla e' pericoloso.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io...se vuole giocare si iscriva ad un circolo!
> Fermo restando che anche Ivan la pensi come noi deve prendere in mano la situazione improvvisandosi "cattivo".
> E massima decisione.



Pero, pensavo, è anche vero che fare il cattivo di solito è come un boomerang che ti ritorna in piena faccia.
Forse dovrebbe cominciare un gioco anche lui...è ad armi pari che si ragiona...


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> io non improvviso, *sono cattivo*. Lo sono molto meno adesso, dopo essere stato da una psicologa...*ma molto della situazione attuale deriva del mio essere precedentemente*




...eh, ma allora ci fai discorrere per nulla.
Tira fuori gli altarini che si fa prima!


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> io non improvviso, sono cattivo. Lo sono molto meno adesso, dopo essere stato da una psicologa...ma molto della situazione attuale deriva del mio essere precedentemente



Che hai fatto a tua moglie?

Perche' e' ancora con te?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Presidente, fidati, e' depressa...e' una storia lunga da raccontare, ma e' cosi'. e* questa cosa e' una conseguenza*
> Dunque c'è un perché ?!..


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...eh, ma allora ci fai discorrere per nulla.
> Tira fuori gli altarini che si fa prima!


nono, niente di tradimento...
semplicemente ero egoista e poco attento ai suoi sentimenti per cui ho vissuto parecchio tempo pensando a quello che volevo fare io e lei si e' adattata. Ora, complice una scarsa soddisfazione sul lavoro (per lei importante), problemi di nostro figlio, trasferimento in una citta' che odia per me e non per lei, e' esplosa e siamo stati vicini alla separazione, perche' non sopportava piu' nulla.
Adesso, viviamo alla giornata, ci sono giorni neri e giorni meno neri, sempre una certa insoddisfazione di fondo, da parte sua; io sono cambiato tantissimo, grazie ad una psicologa, ma forse troppo tardi...
Lo stronzo in questione e' legato ad un lavoro che le piaceva molto e credo che cerchi di mantenere i contatti nella speranza che possa ritornare ad un lavoro che la gratificava (per quanto il cambio non l'abbia imposto io, ma e' stata una sua scelta). Ma lui ha ben altri programmi, lei sostiene che puo' gestirlo tranquillamente, ma e' una falsa convinzione per cercare di restare legata ad un periodo in cui e' stata felice, almeno lavorativamente


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> io non improvviso, sono cattivo. Lo sono molto meno adesso, dopo essere stato da una psicologa...ma molto della situazione attuale deriva del mio essere precedentemente


Pure tu!!!!
Edit ma un po' al contrario


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> nono, niente di tradimento...
> semplicemente ero egoista e poco attento ai suoi sentimenti per cui ho vissuto parecchio tempo pensando a quello che volevo fare io e lei si e' adattata. Ora, complice una scarsa soddisfazione sul lavoro (per lei importante), problemi di nostro figlio, trasferimento in una citta' che odia per me e non per lei, e' esplosa e siamo stati vicini alla separazione, perche' non sopportava piu' nulla.
> Adesso, viviamo alla giornata, ci sono giorni neri e giorni meno neri, sempre una certa insoddisfazione di fondo, da parte sua; io sono cambiato tantissimo, grazie ad una psicologa, ma forse troppo tardi...
> Lo stronzo in questione e' legato ad un lavoro che le piaceva molto e credo che cerchi di mantenere i contatti nella speranza che possa ritornare ad un lavoro che la gratificava (per quanto il cambio non l'abbia imposto io, ma e' stata una sua scelta). Ma lui ha ben altri programmi, lei sostiene che puo' gestirlo tranquillamente, ma e' una falsa convinzione per cercare di restare legata ad un periodo in cui e' stata felice, almeno lavorativamente




Ora il quadro è già più chiaro...
Addirittura vicini alla separazione, cavolo!

Sì, diciamo che lo stronzo in questione è in vantaggio rispetto a te per come siete messi ora.
Devi quindi guadagnare terreno e alla svelta.
Non è troppo tardi, mi piace pensare che non lo sia mai, ma agisci!
Sorprendila in tutti i modi possibili, falla ingelosire (di solito questo funziona più di tutto il resto credimi).
Come?
Ci devi studiare tu e se la tua mente fa cilecca scrivimi in mp che ti do qualche dritta...


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Ma x la depressione prende qualcosa? C'è stata diagnosi?


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma x la depressione prende qualcosa? C'è stata diagnosi?


no, lo nega categoricamente, sebbene la nostra psicologa glielo abbia detto direttamente...lei sostiene che la colpa di come sta e' mia e quindi lei sta bene. 
Le sue frasi normali nell'arco di una qualsiasi giornata sono: 'ho sbagliato tutto', 'dovevo pensare a me non a te', 'faccio sempre le scelte sbagliate'...certi giorni restano cosi', altri diventano piu' neri e allora si trema...basta una qualsiasi cagata (traffico, parcheggio, brutti voti del figlio a scuola) e scoppia la bomba...e ci vogliono giorni per tornare alla calma apparente...
non e' una gran bella vita, al momento...


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> no, lo nega categoricamente, sebbene la nostra psicologa glielo abbia detto direttamente...lei sostiene che la colpa di come sta e' mia e quindi lei sta bene.
> Le sue frasi normali nell'arco di una qualsiasi giornata sono: 'ho sbagliato tutto', 'dovevo pensare a me non a te', 'faccio sempre le scelte sbagliate'...certi giorni restano cosi', altri diventano piu' neri e allora si trema...basta una qualsiasi cagata (traffico, parcheggio, brutti voti del figlio a scuola) e scoppia la bomba...e ci vogliono giorni per tornare alla calma apparente...
> non e' una gran bella vita, al momento...



Mi sa anche a me che sia depressa, o comunque con un disturbo psicologico (me ne intendo un po'...).
Va convinta a curarsi.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> no, lo nega categoricamente, sebbene la nostra psicologa glielo abbia detto direttamente...lei sostiene che la colpa di come sta e' mia e quindi lei sta bene.
> Le sue frasi normali nell'arco di una qualsiasi giornata sono: 'ho sbagliato tutto', 'dovevo pensare a me non a te', 'faccio sempre le scelte sbagliate'...certi giorni restano cosi', altri diventano piu' neri e allora si trema...basta una qualsiasi cagata (traffico, parcheggio, brutti voti del figlio a scuola) e scoppia la bomba...e ci vogliono giorni per tornare alla calma apparente...
> non e' una gran bella vita, al momento...


Brutta storia amico mio se si iniza coi rimpianti. Questa frase che doveva pensare a se anziché a te mi preoccupa. Quando mia moglie venne qui pianse un anno intero ma vivevano a 800 km di distanza e io studiavo all'università. Le sono stato vicino come una cozza per molto tempo prima che piano piano molto piano superasse il trauma.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa anche a me che sia depressa, o comunque con un disturbo psicologico (me ne intendo un po'...).
> Va convinta a curarsi.


Se fosse così ci vorrebbe lo psichiatra giammai lo psicologo e non sono convinto che sia depressione


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Brutta storia amico mio se si iniza coi rimpianti. Questa frase che doveva pensare a se anziché a te mi preoccupa. Quando mia moglie venne qui pianse un anno intero ma vivevano a 800 km di distanza e io studiavo all'università. Le sono stato vicino come una cozza per molto tempo prima che piano piano molto piano superasse il trauma.


rimpianti ne ha a carrettate, purtroppo...


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Se fosse così ci vorrebbe lo psichiatra giammai lo psicologo e non sono convinto che sia depressione


certo, ma tanto non ne vuole sapere


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2014)

*ho quotato un messaggio di settembre ahahah*



tesla ha detto:


> fin dal primo giorno che bazzico qui ho letto la riprovazione per quelli che controllano mail, sms ecc.
> io l'ho fatto e lo rifarei, sarà un gesto spregevole, ma in qualche modo bisogna anche tutelarsi visti i comportamenti di certe persone.
> faccio un esempio e non se ne dolga l'interessato: se la moglie di lothar controllasse sms, mail, cellulari di scorta, chilometri fatti, liquidi biologici sui sedili, lo pedinasse e gli mettesse un gps in macchina, potremmo accusarla di violazione della privacy?
> chiedo, magari, mi rispondete anche di si


Secondo me la differenza è farlo senza un motivo o farlo se si hanno dei sospetti
Se ti ho dato modo di sospettare fai bene a controllare e se mi becchi posso solo darmi del coglione
Se ti becco che mi controlli e io non ho fatto nulla di male direi che abbiamo chiuso.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> rimpianti ne ha a carrettate, purtroppo...


Ma secondo te come potresti fare x aiutarla a superarli questi rimpianti
Perché questa storia dei rimpianti è importante secondo me anche in relazione al sentire il tipo.
Sei lei dice che doveva pensare più a se è chiaro che se tu le dici di non sentirlo e lei vuole la vive come ulteriore suo sacrificio (=mettersi da parte ) a causa tua.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me la differenza è farlo senza un motivo o farlo se si hanno dei sospetti
> Se ti ho dato modo di sospettare fai bene a controllare e se mi becchi posso solo darmi del coglione
> Se ti becco che mi controlli e io non ho fatto nulla di male direi che abbiamo chiuso.



Nel mio caso altro che se c'erano sospetti,  anzi,  certezze,  ma io sono stata scema e fiduciosa oltre ogni logica.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me la differenza è farlo senza un motivo o farlo se si hanno dei sospetti
> Se ti ho dato modo di sospettare fai bene a controllare e se mi becchi posso solo darmi del coglione
> Se ti becco che mi controlli e io non ho fatto nulla di male direi che abbiamo chiuso.


Eheheh capita dai. Son solo due mesi


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma secondo te come potresti fare x aiutarla a superarli questi rimpianti
> Perché questa storia dei rimpianti è importante secondo me anche in relazione al sentire il tipo.
> Sei lei dice che doveva pensare più a se è chiaro che se tu le dici di non sentirlo e lei vuole la vive come ulteriore suo sacrificio (=mettersi da parte ) a causa tua.


Amico Palladiano, fortunatamente si riferisce sempre al lavoro ed alle scelte fatte finora. La questione con 'sto tizio la vede come niente di importante da parte sua; sostiene che non gliene frega niente di cosa lui voglia, tanto a lei non interessa e che non tronca i contatti solo per tenersi aperta l'opportunita' di lavoro...
conoscendola, potrebbe pure essere vero, ma a me non sta bene...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> nono, niente di tradimento...
> semplicemente ero egoista e poco attento ai suoi sentimenti per cui ho vissuto parecchio tempo pensando a quello che volevo fare io e lei si e' adattata. Ora, complice una scarsa soddisfazione sul lavoro (per lei importante), problemi di nostro figlio, trasferimento in una citta' che odia per me e non per lei, e' esplosa e siamo stati vicini alla separazione, perche' non sopportava piu' nulla.
> Adesso, viviamo alla giornata, ci sono giorni neri e giorni meno neri, sempre una certa insoddisfazione di fondo, da parte sua; io sono cambiato tantissimo, grazie ad una psicologa, ma forse troppo tardi...
> *Lo stronzo in questione e' legato ad un lavoro che le piaceva molto e credo che cerchi di mantenere i contatti nella speranza che possa ritornare ad un lavoro che la gratificava* (per quanto il cambio non l'abbia imposto io, ma e' stata una sua scelta). Ma lui ha ben altri programmi, lei sostiene che puo' gestirlo tranquillamente, ma e' una falsa convinzione per cercare di restare legata ad un periodo in cui e' stata felice, almeno lavorativamente


Ecco si comincia a comprendere qualcosa in più.
*neretto* : potrebbe essere una spiegazione al fatto che si scriva con questo tizio. Fermo restando che le intenzioni del tipo sono altre. 



ivanl ha detto:


> no, lo nega categoricamente, sebbene la nostra psicologa glielo abbia detto direttamente...*lei sostiene che la colpa di come sta e' mia *e quindi lei sta bene.
> Le sue frasi normali nell'arco di una qualsiasi giornata sono: 'ho sbagliato tutto', 'dovevo pensare a me non a te', 'faccio sempre le scelte sbagliate'...certi giorni restano cosi', altri diventano piu' neri e allora si trema...basta una qualsiasi cagata (traffico, parcheggio, brutti voti del figlio a scuola) e scoppia la bomba...e ci vogliono giorni per tornare alla calma apparente...
> non e' una gran bella vita, al momento...


Come fai a sopportare un fardello tanto pesante ? A sentirti dire che tu sei la causa del suo malore, del suo disagio ?
Poi voglio dire, ok il lavoro, la gratificazione personale, ma talvolta nella vita, cambi di città,  trasferimenti sul lavoro accadono, non per questo si devono sfasciare i rapporti tra marito e moglie... Se amo mio marito, se amo mia moglie va bene vivere in qualsiasi posto, ma essere insieme : *non è importante dove, ma con chi !*


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Amico Palladiano, fortunatamente si riferisce sempre al lavoro ed alle scelte fatte finora. La questione con 'sto tizio la vede come niente di importante da parte sua; sostiene che non gliene frega niente di cosa lui voglia, tanto a lei non interessa e che non tronca i contatti solo per tenersi aperta l'opportunita' di lavoro...
> conoscendola, potrebbe pure essere vero, ma a me non sta bene...


Ok, tu ti fidi di lei? Se si lasciala fare. 
Se lei ci tiene a quel lavoro e lo rivuole non frapporti anzi.
Naturalmente vale a Condizione che il suo disinteresse sia genuino.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Amico Palladiano, fortunatamente si riferisce sempre al lavoro ed alle scelte fatte finora. La questione con 'sto tizio la vede come niente di importante da parte sua; sostiene che non gliene frega niente di cosa lui voglia, tanto a lei non interessa e che non tronca i contatti solo per tenersi aperta l'opportunita' di lavoro...
> conoscendola, potrebbe pure essere vero, ma a me non sta bene...



Ma il lavoro che questo le puo' offrire e' altrove o sbaglio?

Ti starebbe bene se tornasse a lavorare per lui?


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ecco si comincia a comprendere qualcosa in più.
> *neretto* : potrebbe essere una spiegazione al fatto che si scriva con questo tizio. Fermo restando che le intenzioni del tipo sono altre.
> 
> 
> ...


È vero ma dipende anche dalla persona, dagli affetti che ci si lascia alle spalle e dalla maturità con cui si fa questa scelta. È soprattutto che la scelta sia stata non dico condivisa ( nn sempre si può ) ma ponderata assieme


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Come fai a sopportare un fardello tanto pesante ?


Non lo so, certi giorni non ce la faccio piu' e mi verrebbe voglia di dirle 'ok, benissimo, arrivederci'...ma abbiamo un figlio...



Palladiano ha detto:


> Ok, tu ti fidi di lei? Se si lasciala fare.
> Se lei ci tiene a quel lavoro e lo rivuole non frapporti anzi.
> Naturalmente vale a Condizione che il suo disinteresse sia genuino.


Mi fidavo, il fatto che non me ne abbia parlato e, alla mia scoperta, sia stata reticente...non ne sono sicuro piu'



disincantata ha detto:


> Ma il lavoro che questo le puo' offrire e' altrove o sbaglio?
> 
> Ti starebbe bene se tornasse a lavorare per lui?


e' a 40 km da qui, si tratterebbe di stare fuori tutto il giorno, spesso anche il sabato, con lui sempre li'...risposta sincera? No. e a lei l'ho gia' detto...


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ecco si comincia a comprendere qualcosa in più.
> *neretto* : potrebbe essere una spiegazione al fatto che si scriva con questo tizio. Fermo restando che le intenzioni del tipo sono altre.


Questa e' la sua versione...


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non lo so, certi giorni non ce la faccio piu' e mi verrebbe voglia di dirle 'ok, benissimo, arrivederci'...ma abbiamo un figlio...
> 
> 
> Mi fidavo, il fatto che non me ne abbia parlato e, alla mia scoperta, sia stata reticente...non ne sono sicuro piu'
> ...


Cos'hai da perdere a questo punto? Cioè se continuate così non so come va a finire.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Cos'hai da perdere a questo punto? Cioè se continuate così non so come va a finire.


Non so...dice che non e' importante, bene per me si e allora ci puo' rinunciare senza problemi...e' una questione di rispetto.
Per il resto, andra' come andra', non lo so ma cercarsi i guai da soli non mi pare costruttivo...


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

poi, per chiarire: io mi sono laureato prima di lei, ho trovato lavoro prima di lei, non e' che le ho troncato chissa' quali carriere...siamo in questa citta' perche' io ho trovato lavoro e lei ancora studiava (20 anni fa); non eravamo sposati, non avevamo figli, non l'ho costretta certo io a seguirmi. Se non le stava bene, poteva mollarmi allora...adesso non mi sta bene mi dia tutte le colpe perche' e' a 1000 km dalle gonne di mamma' e fantastica su chissa' quali occasioni avrebbe avuto (in una regione dove c'e' il 55% di disoccupazione, peraltro...)


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non so...dice che non e' importante, bene per me si e allora ci puo' rinunciare senza problemi...e' una questione di rispetto.
> Per il resto, andra' come andra', non lo so ma cercarsi i guai da soli non mi pare costruttivo...


Sai ti leggo rassegnato! Sbaglio?


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sai ti vedo rassegnato! Sbaglio?


Puo' essere...conoscendola, quando prendera' una decisione io non potro' fare niente per farle cambiare idea..vivo alla giornata; come le dico spesso, cammino in punta di piedi in attesa della prossima crisi.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> poi, per chiarire: io mi sono laureato prima di lei, ho trovato lavoro prima di lei, non e' che le ho troncato chissa' quali carriere...siamo in questa citta' perche' io ho trovato lavoro e lei ancora studiava (20 anni fa); non eravamo sposati, non avevamo figli, non l'ho costretta certo io a seguirmi. Se non le stava bene, poteva mollarmi allora...adesso non mi sta bene mi dia tutte le colpe perche' e' a 1000 km dalle gonne di mamma' e fantastica su chissa' quali occasioni avrebbe avuto (in una regione dove c'e' il 55% di disoccupazione, peraltro...)



Eppure essere a tanti km dai parenti, per entrambi, e' la soluzione migliore per andare d'accordo.  

Penso siano altri i vostri problemi.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> poi, per chiarire: io mi sono laureato prima di lei, ho trovato lavoro prima di lei, non e' che le ho troncato chissa' quali carriere...siamo in questa citta' perche' io ho trovato lavoro e lei ancora studiava (20 anni fa); non eravamo sposati, non avevamo figli, non l'ho costretta certo io a seguirmi. Se non le stava bene, poteva mollarmi allora...adesso non mi sta bene mi dia tutte le colpe perche' e' a 1000 km dalle gonne di mamma' e fantastica su chissa' quali occasioni avrebbe avuto (in una regione dove c'e' il 55% di disoccupazione, peraltro...)


Ok pensavo vi foste trasferiti già sposati. Allora è diverso


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Puo' essere...conoscendola, quando prendera' una decisione io non potro' fare niente per farle cambiare idea..vivo alla giornata; come le dico spesso, cammino in punta di piedi in attesa della prossima crisi.


Che vita di merda! 
Mi spiace tanto Ivan davvero. 
Ritrovarsi così non è bello
Ti capisco


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Puo' essere...conoscendola, quando prendera' una decisione io non potro' fare niente per farle cambiare idea..vivo alla giornata; come le dico spesso, cammino in punta di piedi in attesa della prossima crisi.


Capisco ... in parole povere ti stai mentalmente preparando a qualunque decisione lei possa prendere per non uscirne frantumato ... almeno tu


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eppure essere a tanti km dai parenti, per entrambi, e' la soluzione migliore per andare d'accordo.
> 
> Penso siano altri i vostri problemi.


Concordo ma non tutte la pensano così. Mia moglie ci ha messo anni ( con il mio delicatissimo aiuto) a capire che mamma e papà così lontani non erano la perfezione in terra e che stando lontani abbiamo costruito la famiglia liberi di scegliere il meglio x noi.

Edit: per intenderci: 25 anni ci ha messo. Lo ha capito quest'anno


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che vita di merda!
> Mi spiace tanto Ivan davvero.
> Ritrovarsi così non è bello
> Ti capisco


Spesso e' cosi'...a volte, quando il sole splende (raramente) nel suo cuore, le giornate sono bellissime, perche' io sono innamorato pazzo di lei...


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Spesso e' cosi'...a volte, quando il sole splende (raramente) nel suo cuore, le giornate sono bellissime, perche' io sono innamorato pazzo di lei...


Mannaggia la miseria.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Concordo ma non tutte la pensano così. Mia moglie ci ha messo anni ( con il mio delicatissimo aiuto) a capire che mamma e papà così lontani non erano la perfezione in terra e che stando lontani abbiamo costruito la famiglia liberi di scegliere il meglio x noi.
> 
> Edit: per intenderci: 25 anni ci ha messo. Lo ha capito quest'anno



Peccato,  io non ho mai avuto nessuno vicino, sempre considerata una fortuna. Pagare  qualcuno per curare i figli ti permette di non fare compromessi e poter dire la tua sempre. Inoltre ho avuto la fortuna di trovare una persona speciale per le mie figlie.

Non sarebbe stato il mio caso per il mio carattere, ma molti genitori rovinano i matrimoni dei figli. 

Ne sa qualcosa  uno dei miei cognati.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Peccato,  io non ho mai avuto nessuno vicino, sempre considerata una fortuna. Pagare  qualcuno per curare i figli ti permette di non fare compromessi e poter dire la tua sempre. Inoltre ho avuto la fortuna di trovare una persona speciale per le mie figlie.
> 
> Non sarebbe stato il mio caso per il mio carattere, ma molti genitori rovinano i matrimoni dei figli.
> 
> Ne sa qualcosa  uno dei miei cognati.


Ma guarda che anche io la penso così come hai scritto. Ho sempre tenuto fuori la mia famiglia di origine dalle nostre decisioni. Il prezzo (salato)  è stato doversi arrangiate coi figli su tutto. Il premio dover dire grazie solo a noi stessi


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche io la penso così come hai scritto. Ho sempre tenuto fuori la mia famiglia di origine dalle nostre decisioni. Il prezzo (salato)  è stato doversi arrangiate coi figli su tutto. Il premio dover dire grazie solo a noi stessi



Lo so, ma tornando indietro non sceglierei mai di affidarli ai nonni parenti ecc.

vado d'accordo con tutti ma molto molto meglio una persona non di famiglia.  

Quando per motivi logistici ho dovuto farne a meno, la piccola aveva 8 anni e mi sono arrangiata.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

per lei e' un grosso problema, per me no. Meglio lontani...ma, come ho gia' scritto, non siamo mai concordi su niente, neanche per caso


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Ma per me i fatti sono semplici, lui ha chiarito cosa vuole da lei.
lei continua a scrivergli nonostante lo sappia.
per me sarebbe intollerabile.
poi chiaro, avete un figlio, tu sei innamorato,
ma lei è molto scorretta e non limpida nelle intenzioni.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> per lei e' un grosso problema, per me no. Meglio lontani...ma, come ho gia' scritto, non siamo mai concordi su niente, neanche per caso



Solitamente è la donna che sente maggiormente la mancanza dei genitori, sorelle, fratelli. 
Non è detto che lontani sia meglio, dipende da quanto permettiamo ai genitori di interferire nella nostra vita. La figura di mio padre per me è sempre stata un grande esempio,  che mi ha affiancato con discrezione. 
Tornando a palla sul tuo problema. Volevo chiedere se non sono troppo indiscreta, la natura dei messaggi che tua moglie scambia con quel tizio. Hai mai percepito un doppio senso ? Oppure sono messaggi che potrebbero tranquillamente scambiarsi due amici ? Tu conosci bene tua moglie, saprai pesare ogni sua...parola.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma per me i fatti sono semplici, lui ha chiarito cosa vuole da lei.
> lei continua a scrivergli nonostante lo sappia.
> per me sarebbe intollerabile.
> poi chiaro, avete un figlio, tu sei innamorato,
> ma lei è molto scorretta e non limpida nelle intenzioni.


Quando ha citato la depressione ho voluto capire. Perché è una brutta bestia la depressione.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Solitamente è la donna che sente maggiormente la mancanza dei genitori, sorelle, fratelli.
> Non è detto che lontani sia meglio, dipende da quanto permettiamo ai genitori di interferire nella nostra vita. La figura di mio padre per me è sempre stata un grande esempio,  che mi ha affiancato con discrezione.
> Tornando a palla sul tuo problema. Volevo chiedere se non sono troppo indiscreta, la natura dei messaggi che tua moglie scambia con quel tizio. Hai mai percepito un doppio senso ? Oppure sono messaggi che potrebbero tranquillamente scambiarsi due amici ? Tu conosci bene tua moglie, saprai pesare ogni sua...parola.


Lei civettava un pò, lui le ha detto 'sai quello che voglio, fammi sapere quando hai deciso' (quindi non è successo niente oltre gli approcci 'fisici' di lui)
 A quel punto lei gli ha risposto che le interessava un amico. Lui ha smesso di scrivere, lei ha provato un paio di altri messaggo finto-casuali, poi sono intrervenuto io a dirle di smettere.
I mex di ieri non li ho recuperati tutti ma ho intuito un nuovo tentativo di lui


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> *Lei civettava un pò*, lui le ha detto 'sai quello che voglio, fammi sapere quando hai deciso' (quindi non è successo niente oltre gli approcci 'fisici' di lui)
> A quel punto* lei gli ha risposto che le interessava un amico*. Lui ha smesso di scrivere, lei ha provato un paio di altri messaggo finto-casuali, poi sono intrervenuto io a dirle di smettere.
> I mex di ieri non li ho recuperati tutti ma ho intuito un nuovo tentativo di lui


Sapendo che tu leggi tutto, non hai mai pensato che lei in qualche modo si controlli quando scrive ?!
ivanl la vostra vita insieme attualmente com'è ? Trascorrete del tempo insieme ? Uscite ? Fate progetti ? E sul piano sessuale ? 
Spero che non ti infastidiscano tutte queste domande, è per capire meglio. Siamo su un forum si confrontiamo, tutti gli elementi sono preziosi per comprendere, per farsi un'idea, per condividere qualcosa che magari abbiamo già vissuto...


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Quando ha citato la depressione ho voluto capire. Perché è una brutta bestia la depressione.


Scusa, ma non ho letto. 
La moglie soffre di depressione?
 Questo non lo avevo letto.
non volevo comunque essere dura, ma mettendomi nella situazione,
non so, mi farebbe molto male.
perché non può dire che cerca un amico.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sapendo che tu leggi tutto, non hai mai pensato che lei in qualche modo si controlli quando scrive ?!
> ivanl la vostra vita insieme attualmente com'è ? Trascorrete del tempo insieme ? Uscite ? Fate progetti ? E sul piano sessuale ?
> Spero che non ti infastidiscano tutte queste domande, è per capire meglio. Siamo su un forum si confrontiamo, tutti gli elementi sono preziosi per comprendere, per farsi un'idea, per condividere qualcosa che magari abbiamo già vissuto...


I messaggi li ho letti successivamente, quindi non erano 'controllati'
Per il resto, come ho gia' accennato, no abbiamo abitudine di fare vite 'separate', quel che si fa si fa assieme (cene, amici, viaggi); sul sesso, ecco, forse e' l'unica cosa per cui siamo in accordo, siamo sempre (diciamo al 90% delle volte) 'sincronizzati'


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho letto.
> La moglie soffre di depressione?
> Questo non lo avevo letto.
> non volevo comunque essere dura, ma mettendomi nella situazione,
> ...


Da' molto fastidio anche a me...non per la questione in se', ma per la persona


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Da' molto fastidio anche a me...non per la questione in se', ma per la persona


in che senso per la persona?


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Da' molto fastidio anche a me...non per la questione in se', ma per la persona



Questa non l'ho capita, Chiunque sia e' quello che fa e dice che da fastidio.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

La persona che vorrebbe come amico. Quel tizio lì...ma vabbè ora è tornata dal lavoro tutta abbacchiata e mi ha chiesto scusa per la cosa


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

La persona che vorrebbe come amico. Quel tizio lì...ma vabbè ora è tornata dal lavoro tutta abbacchiata e mi ha chiesto scusa per la cosa


----------



## Eratò (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non lo so, certi giorni non ce la faccio piu' e mi verrebbe voglia di dirle 'ok, benissimo, arrivederci'...ma abbiamo un figlio...Mi fidavo, il fatto che non me ne abbia parlato e, alla mia scoperta, sia stata reticente...non ne sono sicuro piu'e' a 40 km da qui, si tratterebbe di stare fuori tutto il giorno, spesso anche il sabato, con lui sempre li'...risposta sincera? No. e a lei l'ho gia' detto...


Ma la comprensione,l'empatia,la voglia di stare insieme serenamente non c'e'....il problema non e' tuo,il problema e' suo...


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> La persona che vorrebbe come amico. Quel tizio lì...ma vabbè ora è tornata dal lavoro tutta abbacchiata e mi ha chiesto scusa per la cosa


Portala a cena fuori, dille che l'ami.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Portala a cena fuori, dille che l'ami.


Che tenero che sei


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Portala a cena fuori, dille che l'ami.


Glielo dico sempre...a breve sarà il suo compleanno volevo prenderle un diamante di quelli belli da film...appena mi passa il giramento di palle...


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Glielo dico sempre...a breve sarà il suo compleanno volevo prenderle un diamante di quelli belli da film...appena mi passa il giramento di palle...



Meglio un
 Viaggio alle  MALDIVE.   I  gioielli LI RUBANO.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Non è tipo da viaggi  altra cosa che vediamo diversamente


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Glielo dico sempre...a breve sarà il suo compleanno volevo prenderle un diamante di quelli belli da film...appena mi passa il giramento di palle...


Ivan bene il diamante. Ma fai qualcosa di sorprendente senza che ci sia occasione. 
Appunto una cena a sorpresa magari le fai trovare un mazzo di fiori al ristorante
Queste cose qui.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non è tipo da viaggi  altra cosa che vediamo diversamente



Ma deve essere una sorpresa.   Prepari tutto a sua insaputa. Chiedi ai suoi colleghi di metterla in ferie e partite. 

Meritano.   NON CI SONO voluta andare, pentita, mia figlia ci e' andata a marzo e vuole tornarci.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ivan bene il diamante. Ma fai qualcosa di sorprendente senza che ci sia occasione.
> Appunto una cena a sorpresa magari le fai trovare un mazzo di fiori al ristorante
> Queste cose qui.


Le faccio già per quel che ci consente la routine.  sono cambiato molto grazie alla dottoressa che ci ha aiutati con i problemi del giovanotto


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma deve essere una sorpresa.   Prepari tutto a sua insaputa. Chiedi ai suoi colleghi di metterla in ferie e partite.
> 
> Meritano.   NON CI SONO voluta andare, pentita, mia figlia ci e' andata a marzo e vuole tornarci.


Se lo facessi, mi lascerebbe su due piedi. Odia queste cose ed il lavoro prima di tutto...se mi intromettessi sarebbe la mia fine


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meglio un
> Viaggio alle  MALDIVE.   I  gioielli LI RUBANO.


Non me lo dire. Quest'estate ci hanno ripuliti


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se lo facessi, mi lascerebbe su due piedi. Odia queste cose ed il lavoro prima di tutto...se mi intromettessi sarebbe la mia fine


E la Madonna!!
Ripiega sulla cena. A sorpresa. È ricorda i fiori.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non me lo dire. Quest'estate ci hanno ripuliti



A me due volte.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta, se ci legge JB ci fa nuovi nuovi...


----------



## Eratò (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Diletta, se ci legge JB ci fa nuovi nuovi...


Ma io adesso non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo e spero veramente di non aver capito un tubo ma questa ha vicino un marito che attende pazientemente che ritorni in se' e che smetta di desiderare l'altro come "amico",che subisce le sue crisi "adolescenziali"di aggressivita vervbale e le sue frustrazioni,che e' andato con lei dalla psicologa per concludere (lei!) che il problema ce l'ha lui,che s'incazza come una bestia se le organizzi una sorpresa  e in mezzo tutto questo c'e' anche un figlio....e lui la dovrebbe ANCHE coccolare con i fiori e la cena?Fa prima a dire "vai amore bello vai!scopatelo che ci calmiamo tutti"!


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma io adesso non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo e spero veramente di non aver capito un tubo ma questa ha vicino un marito che attende pazientemente che ritorni in se' e che smetta di desiderare l'altro come "amico",che subisce le sue crisi "adolescenziali"di aggressivita vervbale e le sue frustrazioni,che e' andato con lei dalla psicologa per concludere (lei!) che il problema ce l'ha lui,che s'incazza come una bestia se le organizzi una sorpresa  e in mezzo tutto questo c'e' anche un figlio....e lui la dovrebbe ANCHE coccolare con i fiori e la cena?Fa prima a dire "vai amore bello vai!scopatelo che ci calmiamo tutti"!



E' proprio vero che il tradimento ci apre gli occhi.


----------



## Eratò (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' proprio vero che il tradimento ci apre gli occhi.


Caspita se ce li apre!Ma porca pupazzola come si fa?Quali fiori e quali coccole e quale depressione di lei?Mi pare piu depresso ivanl!


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Caspita se ce li apre!Ma porca pupazzola come si fa?Quali fiori e quali coccole e quale depressione di lei?Mi pare piu depresso ivanl!



Qui purtroppo o per fortuna si sente sempre e solo una  parte.

Sarebbe bello poter, miracolosamente,  sentire anche la controparte. 

Per capire e risolvere, se possibile.

Questa coppia comunque ha molti problemi, il piu' piccolo gli sms con il giovanotto.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qui purtroppo o per fortuna si sente sempre e solo una  parte.
> 
> Sarebbe bello poter, miracolosamente,  sentire anche la controparte.
> 
> ...


La controparte non si puo' sentire ma ivanl  mi sembra parecchio paziente e da come ho letto anche molto cambiato rispetto a prima...e la disponibilita' della controparte che non vedo ed e' irritante....molto...


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> La controparte non si puo' sentire ma ivanl  mi sembra parecchio paziente e da come ho letto anche molto cambiato rispetto a prima...e la disponibilita' della controparte che non vedo ed e' irritante....molto...



Forse, dico forse, lei ritiene di aver fatto troppi sacrifici  rispetto a lui.


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse, dico forse, lei ritiene di aver fatto troppi sacrifici  rispetto a lui.


Mah, sembrerebbe piuttosto che lei abbia esaurito la sua capacità di sopportazione e che non sia disposta più a tollerare nulla che la stressi. Insomma, s'è pure stufata. Come dire, è scoppiata.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse, dico forse, lei ritiene di aver fatto troppi sacrifici  rispetto a lui.





JON ha detto:


> Mah, sembrerebbe piuttosto che lei abbia esaurito la sua capacità di sopportazione e che non sia disposta più a tollerare nulla che la stressi. Insomma, s'è pure stufata. Come dire, è scoppiata.


Ma tra l'essersi stufata e voler farsi l'amico con il marito conseziente ce ne vuole pero'....E poi che c'entrano i sacrifici?In un matrimonio di lunga data con i figli anche i sacrifici con le rinunce ci possono anche stare eh?Adesso ha vicino un uomo che le sta accanto con pazienza e sopportazione e non lo sa apprezzare!Lui avra' anche sbagliato nel passato ma adesso non e' piu quello di prima...Per tenerla accanto si deve ridurre a zerbino?Se lei e' scoppiata e non ce la fa si prendesse una decisione invece di sbattere i piedini per terra come una bambina di 3 anni...Ecchecazzo!


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma tra l'essersi stufata e voler farsi l'amico con il marito conseziente ce ne vuole pero'....E poi che c'entrano i sacrifici?In un matrimonio di lunga data con i figli anche i sacrifici con le rinunce ci possono anche stare eh?Adesso ha vicino un uomo che le sta accanto con pazienza e sopportazione e non lo sa apprezzare!Lui avra' anche sbagliato nel passato ma adesso non e' piu quello di prima...Per tenerla accanto si deve ridurre a zerbino?Se lei e' scoppiata e non ce la fa si prendesse una decisione invece di sbattere i piedini per terra come una bambina di 3 anni...Ecchecazzo!


Si sono invertite le parti.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma tra l'essersi stufata e voler farsi l'amico con il marito conseziente ce ne vuole pero'....E poi che c'entrano i sacrifici?In un matrimonio di lunga data con i figli anche i sacrifici con le rinunce ci possono anche stare eh?Adesso ha vicino un uomo che le sta accanto con pazienza e sopportazione e non lo sa apprezzare!Lui avra' anche sbagliato nel passato ma adesso non e' piu quello di prima...Per tenerla accanto si deve ridurre a zerbino?Se lei e' scoppiata e non ce la fa si prendesse una decisione invece di sbattere i piedini per terra come una bambina di 3 anni...Ecchecazzo!


Quoto erato quoto. Che peccato però 
Lui la ama, un ultimo tentativo ( fiori etc) non guasta.
Io da non tradito ( non ho gli occhi aperti come dice diletta) lo capisco.
Hai ragione quando dici che il passato è passato. Ma x lei credo che quelle rinunce non si siano mai risolte, che non le abbia sapute interpretare come tappe, anche dolorose, della vita di coppia. 
Ho notato almeno per la mia storia che  ci sono mogli che danno per scontato gli atti del proprio marito e finiscono per non accorgersi più di quanto vale quell'uomo. 
La sensazione è che restino o siano focalizzate solo le cose che non vanno.


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

Hai un bel caratterino. In un certo senso continui a porre paletti e lei dovrebbe adeguarsi a un tuo sentire, a delle volontà tue. Proprio il cancro del vostro rapporto. Anche se dici di essere cambiato tanto, non dimenticare che per chi ha subito per anni e anni certi comportamenti, già solo il fiuto ... fa scattare "l'embolo". È come un pendolo che oscilla poi fortemente dalla parte opposta. Ci si ostina, i ricordi delle varie rinunce risalgono e possono assumere valori anche assurdi. Come del tipo che hai riportato: se fosse rimasta ... avrebbe avuto delle vere opportunità. 

Lasciala libera. Che faccia il suo percorso. Che continui a sperare per quel posto di lavoro. Sta pensando a se stessa. Sta come cercando un suo posto soddisfacente. L'altro, è solo un mezzo, secondo me. E te lo ha pure detto. E se alla fine, si tratta di andare a lavorare a 40 km di distanza con l'altra persona, lasciala andare. Lei vuole il posto. 

Dimostrale di non essere un "malfidente", ma di credere in lei. Così come te le dice le cose. 
Diventa sua complice, in questo suo viaggio di ricerca per lei. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Hai un bel caratterino. In un certo senso continui a porre paletti e lei dovrebbe adeguarsi a un tuo sentire, a delle volontà tue. Proprio il cancro del vostro rapporto. Anche se dici di essere cambiato tanto, non dimenticare che per chi ha subito per anni e anni certi comportamenti, già solo il fiuto ... fa scattare "l'embolo". È come un pendolo che oscilla poi fortemente dalla parte opposta. Ci si ostina, i ricordi delle varie rinunce risalgono e possono assumere valori anche assurdi. Come del tipo che hai riportato: se fosse rimasta ... avrebbe avuto delle vere opportunità.
> 
> ...


Ma se non va questo rapporto,se come dici tu e' lui che continua con i paletti di sempre mentre lei scatta per ogni cosa,e' anche lei che deve reagire invece di tenersi dentro tutti i vecchi rancori riproducendo le stesse situazioni del passato....Io credo che quando il rapporto non va ma si vuole stare insieme bisogna che entrambi cambino radicalmente per cui "senti caro,io il posto di lavoro l'ho accettato,non ho nessuna intenzione di metterti le corna,fidati e andiamo oltre".Che lui la coccoli e che lei abbia perennemente una rabbia dentro per il resto dei suoi giorni non porta a soluzioni....Ma confesso che in mezzo a tutto sto casino un po'a Ivanl lo capisco,e' normale che a vedere una moglie cosi frustrata e arrabbiata che si messagia con il potenziale datore di lavoro con msg tipo "tu sai cosa voglio da te" avere paura di perderla....


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma se non va questo rapporto,se come dici tu e' lui che continua con i paletti di sempre mentre lei scatta per ogni cosa,e' anche lei che deve reagire invece di tenersi dentro tutti i vecchi rancori riproducendo le stesse situazioni del passato....Io credo che quando il rapporto non va ma si vuole stare insieme bisogna che entrambi cambino radicalmente per cui "senti caro,io il posto di lavoro l'ho accettato,non ho nessuna intenzione di metterti le corna,fidati e andiamo oltre".Che lui la coccoli e che lei abbia perennemente una rabbia dentro per il resto dei suoi giorni non porta a soluzioni....Ma confesso che in mezzo a tutto sto casino un po'a Ivanl lo capisco,e' normale che a vedere una moglie cosi frustrata e arrabbiata che si messagia con il potenziale datore di lavoro con msg tipo "tu sai cosa voglio da te" avere paura di perderla....



Ciao

Che il rapporto sia difficile, per un certo passato dovuto per gran parte a lui e che ora vivono alla giornata e che si sono trovati vicino alla separazione, l'ha raccontato lui. 

Lei, secondo me, sta proprio reagendo. Sta seguendo una sua necessità di una possibilità lavorativa, alla quale ci tiene tanto. Vero, i modi non sono i più "puliti" o "galanti". Ma neanche i suoi, veramente. È una situazione ben difficile, poiché non importa in che direzione si vada, uno dei due non ci sta bene. Perché non tentare una strada completamente differente: la complicità. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Che il rapporto sia difficile, per un certo passato dovuto per gran parte a lui e che ora vivono alla giornata e che si sono trovati vicino alla separazione, l'ha raccontato lui.
> 
> ...


Ma per essere complici bisogna essere in 2 e se lei aspetta il permesso di lui per accettare quel lavoro si ritrova si' con un lavoro che a lei piace ma con un marito a sua volta ancora piu'ansioso e pauroso di prima,probabilmente frustrato e insoddisfatto a sua volta,sospettoso e controllore....per non parlare dei sensi di colpa di lui del tipo "ho mandato mia moglie nella bocca del lupo"...mi dirai "lei non c'e',non si puo' discutere con lei" ma lui non mi sembra in grado di acconsentire per una tale decisione e che ci vuole poco per destabillizarlo...


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma per essere complici bisogna essere in 2 e se lei aspetta il permesso di lui per accettare quel lavoro si ritrova si' con un lavoro che a lei piace ma con un marito a sua volta ancora piu'ansioso e pauroso di prima,probabilmente frustrato e insoddisfatto a sua volta,sospettoso e controllore....per non parlare dei sensi di colpa di lui del tipo "ho mandato mia moglie nella bocca del lupo"...mi dirai "lei non c'e',non si puo' discutere con lei" ma lui non mi sembra in grado di acconsentire per una tale decisione e che ci vuole poco per destabillizarlo...



Ciao

giusto, bisogna essere in due. E per avere complicità, bisogna avere fiducia. E quella non c'è. 
Lui stesso dice, di essere un diffidente. La diffidenza divide ... spacca tutto in due ... 
Potrebbe tentare a superare lui le sue debolezze. E seguirla in questo suo intento, 
lasciando a lei le piccole e grandi decisioni, pronunciandosi, certo. Ma non decidere per lei. 
In un percorso, uno può notare tante cose ... quando si blocca invece, si accumula ancora di più. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> giusto, bisogna essere in due. E per avere complicità, bisogna avere fiducia. E quella non c'è.
> Lui stesso dice, di essere un diffidente. La diffidenza divide ... spacca tutto in due ...
> ...


L'impressione che ho e' che silenziosamente si son stabiliti dei "ruoli" rigidi negli anni....Lui quello che comanda e decide e lei che accetta a malincuore creandosi dei rancori che accumulati negli anni avvelenano il tutto e creano un brutto circolo vizioso...
Sono questi "ruoli" che devono essere annulati e sostituiti da reale considerazione dei bisogni e delle carenze portando al equilibrio....Che poi Ivanl capisco le tue paure ma se lei deve metterti le corna,lavoro o meno,lo fara'...Non si possono controllare le persone 24 ore su 24 e un modo per nascondere lo trovano sempre.


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'impressione che ho e' che silenziosamente si son stabiliti dei "ruoli" rigidi negli anni....Lui quello che comanda e decide e lei che accetta a malincuore creandosi dei rancori che accumulati negli anni avvelenano il tutto e creano un brutto circolo vizioso...
> Sono questi "ruoli" che devono essere annulati e sostituiti da reale considerazione dei bisogni e delle carenze portando al equilibrio....Che poi Ivanl capisco le tue paure ma se lei deve metterti le corna,lavoro o meno,lo fara'...Non si possono controllare le persone 24 ore su 24 e un modo per nascondere lo trovano sempre.



Ciao

in un certo senso, era questo che intendevo!
Lei lo sta facendo, anche se in un modo "infelice" ... 



:up:


sienne


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in un certo senso, era questo che intendevo!
> Lei lo sta facendo, anche se in un modo "infelice" ...
> ...


:up:...per forza in modo "infelice",non e' abituata a decidere per se stessa e a impore le sue scelte elui non e'abituato ad accettarle...non e' facile cambiare gli atteggiamenti storici in un rapporto lungo ma si puo' fare se uno dei 2 comincia a capire e reagire invece di subire...


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Ho letto i vostri ultimi interventi, per cui vi ringrazio; faccio un paio di precisazioni, per chiarire
- lei lavorava gia' nell'azienda di quel tizio (giovanotto non e', e' piu' grande di me), ha scelto lei in autonomia di cambiare, ma si e' pentita; inoltre, non ha avuto l'offerta di ritornare, e' un suo film mentale
- non ho nessun timore che mi possa tradire con questa persona, mi da' solo fastidio che, semmai ci dovesse avere di nuovo a che fare, si troverebbe di nuovo in una situazione di avances che l'altra volta non e' riuscita ad arginare prima che lui arrivasse a metterle le mani addosso. Lei ha il maledetto vizio di non voler mai scontentare nessuno, anche chi si merita un calcio nel culo...dice sempre...'sai non si sa mai, potrebbe essermi utile in futuro'
- per quanto riguarda i commenti di JON (e' scoppiata, ci hai preso in pieno) ed Erato' (paletti etc), preciso che io non ho mai 'comandato'...io ho trovato lavoro e sono venuto qui e lei non ha detto 'bah'; quando ho fatto le mie scelte, idem...se non le stavano bene doveva dirlo...adesso non le pongo 'paletti' di genere, le ho solo detto che avrei dei problemi semmai (ipotetico, non si e' verificato ne' sta per verificarsi) potesse esserci l'occasione di tornare a lavorare dove c'e' quel tizio.
- separazione: ci sono stati dei momenti (e ci sono adesso) in cui lei dice di volersene andare, ma succede quando e' esasperata (anche per cagate, secondo me) e poi dopo si pente di quel che ha detto (anche perche' se facesse davvero una cosa del genere, suo padre viene qui e la prende a calci in culo)...lei dice di amarmi, ma di essere molto insoddisfatta della sua vita per le scelte che ha fatto (quando e' arrabbiata dice che la colpa e' mia perche' le ha fatte per me e non pensando a se' stessa). A tutto cio' si aggiunge il fatto che sente di di stare invecchiando e questo peggiora le cose.
In definitiva, la capisco e mi dispiace per lei, ma penso che molte delle sue insoddisfazioni' non siano razionali (es, dice che se fosse rimasta a casa sua avrebbe fatto la carriera che voleva...ma e' solo un film, non ha mai avuto la controprova, vede solo quel che vuol vedere riflettendo la sua vita in quella di altre persone che, magari hanno centomila altri problemi....)


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

a volte si fanno delle scelte, trascurandosi credendo in un bene superiore. 
Se però non torna nulla in cambio, ci si svuota pian piano ... 
Facile poi dire, non è stata costretta. In più se tu stesso ammetti che eri molto egoista
e che lei si orientava e si adeguava a te. Ora salta pure fuori, che vi è un padre,
che la prenderebbe a calci, per dire. Oltre ai presunti film che si fa ... e che non si sa difendere ecc. 
Che possibilità ha? 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

La prenderebbe a calci perche' anche lui sa che molti dei suoi problemi sono pippe mentali. Sa benissimo che la vita si vive per quel che ti mette davanti e non serve a niente farsi film su quello che poteva essere, peraltro senza nessuna prova. Anche io potevo essere a capo di uno stabilimento di una multinazionale, ma ho fatto le mie scelte, sono quel che sono e vivo la vita per quel che e' adesso...


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> La prenderebbe a calci perche' anche lui sa che molti dei suoi problemi sono pippe mentali. Sa benissimo che la vita si vive per quel che ti mette davanti e non serve a niente farsi film su quello che poteva essere, peraltro senza nessuna prova. Anche io potevo essere a capo di uno stabilimento di una multinazionale, ma ho fatto le mie scelte, sono quel che sono e vivo la vita per quel che e' adesso...



Ciao

praticamente stai dicendo, problema tuo, se credi di aver scelto male. 
E visto che non hai tentato, non puoi sapere. Perciò fattene una ragione. 
Perché controllarla allora? A che pro? Se ognuno sceglie per se?
Perché allora non può tentare? Mi sembra che così libera di scegliere non è. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

non ho capito: tentare cosa?
NON ha alcuna opzione, al momento...non le e' stato chiesto di tornare dov'era...quando ha deciso di cambiare lavoro, lo ha fatto in autonomia e io mi sono ben guardato dal dirle alcunche'; stiamo parlando di "se fosse...", ma su cose successe 25 anni fa


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

le persone che danno agli altri la responsabilità delle loro scelte mi stanno pesantemente sul pendolo

poi servisse almeno questo espediente psicologico per rasserenarli o farli felici... ma niente, i primi infelici sono loro e vogliono che il fardello della loro infelicità sia condiviso!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'impressione che ho e' che silenziosamente si son stabiliti dei "ruoli" rigidi negli anni....Lui quello che comanda e decide e lei che accetta a malincuore creandosi dei rancori che accumulati negli anni avvelenano il tutto e creano un brutto circolo vizioso...
> Sono questi "ruoli" che devono essere annulati e sostituiti da reale considerazione dei bisogni e delle carenze portando al equilibrio....Che poi Ivanl capisco le tue paure ma se lei deve metterti le corna,lavoro o meno,lo fara'...Non si possono controllare le persone 24 ore su 24 e un modo per nascondere lo trovano sempre.


Infatti. Se non puoi battere il nemico, fattelo amico. Depressione o meno, lei ha questa fissa per il suo ex collega: forse dovresti provare a cercare di mettere da parte le questioni di principio e di orgoglio e di fartela complice, di controllare le sue pulsioni, convogliarle verso una strada a te meno sgradita, limitarle alla chat e non agli incontri. E' un po' cinico come discorso, certo è più facile da scrivere che da fare, ma l'alternativa è scoppiare.


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> non ho capito: tentare cosa?
> NON ha alcuna opzione, al momento...non le e' stato chiesto di tornare dov'era...quando ha deciso di cambiare lavoro, lo ha fatto in autonomia e io mi sono ben guardato dal dirle alcunche'; stiamo parlando di "se fosse...", ma su cose successe 25 anni fa



Ciao

le hai chiesto, come puoi aiutarla tu oggi a rimettere ordine?
Che ci sia una profonda frustrazione, credo, sia chiaro. 
E un qualcosa continua a pungere di continuo ... 
Cioè, se non te la fai complice, credo, sia difficile uscirne. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti. Se non puoi battere il nemico, fattelo amico. Depressione o meno, lei ha questa fissa per il suo ex collega: forse dovresti provare a cercare di mettere da parte le questioni di principio e di orgoglio e di fartela complice, di controllare le sue pulsioni, convogliarle verso una strada a te meno sgradita, limitarle alla chat e non agli incontri. E' un po' cinico come discorso, certo è più facile da scrivere che da fare, ma l'alternativa è scoppiare.


Lei dice di non aver alcun interesse per questa persona, ed io le credo. Mi preoccupa solo la sua scarsa capacita' nel giudicare le sue (di lui) reali intenzioni, e' convinta che sarebbe in grado di gestirlo, che poi lui capirebbe che non c'e' niente da fare e la lascerebbe stare; secondo me, no. Tutto qui.


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> le persone che danno agli altri la responsabilità delle loro scelte mi stanno pesantemente sul pendolo
> 
> poi servisse almeno questo espediente psicologico per rasserenarli o farli felici... ma niente, i primi infelici sono loro e vogliono che il fardello della loro infelicità sia condiviso!


Idem, e' la cosa che piu' mi fa girare le palle...


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Lei dice di non aver alcun interesse per questa persona, ed io le credo. Mi preoccupa solo la sua scarsa capacita' nel giudicare le sue (di lui) reali intenzioni, e' convinta che sarebbe in grado di gestirlo, che poi lui capirebbe che non c'e' niente da fare e la lascerebbe stare; secondo me, no. Tutto qui.



Ciao

dalle fiducia! ... Provaci. Forse ti sbagli. 
E se non ti sbagli, servirà comunque ... 


sienne


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> le persone che danno agli altri la responsabilità delle loro scelte mi stanno pesantemente sul pendolo
> 
> poi servisse almeno questo espediente psicologico per rasserenarli o farli felici... ma niente, i primi infelici sono loro e vogliono che il fardello della loro infelicità sia condiviso!


D'accordissimo. Ce ne sono tante di persone così. Scaricare sugli altri la frustrazione delle loro insoddisfazioni forse fa sentire meglio, di fatto tutto resta così com'è. Io lo trovo un atteggiamento fortemente negativo, colpevolizzare il proprio compagno solo per cercare di scaricare le proprie angosce. Qui si che se il problema esiste da anni probabilmente sarebbe d'aiuto uno psicologo


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

La depressione prende tante forme.
Qui abbiamo una diagnosi, mica una opinione del panettiere.
E la depressione fa vedere il mondo distorto.
Non toglie la capacità di prendere decisioni, ma queste decisioni sono prese sulla base di percezioni fasulle, distorte. Come avere informazioni false. Come fai a prendere decisioni sensate se le informazioni sono false?

Stare accanto a una persona depressa è difficilissimo e pesantissimo. 

Io propongo qualcosa del tipo: ok cara, dici che non sei depressa ed è tutta colpa mia. Il passato non si cambia. Facciamo un patto. Tu vai cmq dallo psichiatra così mi dimostri che non sei depressa, io (vedi un pò te cosa lei vorrebbe in quel momento, come puoi farla abboccare).

Non so se funzioni, ma immagino che non poter fare nulla sia più frustrante che provare qualcosa


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La depressione prende tante forme.
> Qui abbiamo una diagnosi, mica una opinione del panettiere.
> *E la depressione fa vedere il mondo distorto.*
> Non toglie la capacità di prendere decisioni, ma queste decisioni sono prese sulla base di percezioni fasulle, distorte. Come avere informazioni false. Come fai a prendere decisioni sensate se le informazioni sono false?
> ...


Verissimo Nausicaa. E' difficile però convincere una persona a farsi curare, quando è fortemente convinta di non essere malata, e nel caso della depressione è un classico.
Uno psichiatra sicuramente le darebbe degli antidepressivi, poi la dirotterebbe da uno psicologo perché è lì che vai a scavare nel tuo io, e tiri fuori tutto il marcio che hai dentro. Ma come tutti sanno, occorre la voglia di scoprirsi, aprirsi, mettersi a nudo e non da ultimo trovare la persona giusta, ma nel caso della moglie di ivanl mi sembra un po' difficile questo passo...


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Spesso e' cosi'...a volte, quando il sole splende (raramente) nel suo cuore, le giornate sono bellissime, perche'* io sono innamorato pazzo di lei...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Che bello! Tua moglie non immagina neanche lontanamente la fortuna che ha ad averti accanto, mi verrebbe voglia di chiamarla per dirglielo!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Verissimo Nausicaa. E' difficile però convincere una persona a farsi curare, quando è fortemente convinta di non essere malata, e nel caso della depressione è un classico.
> Uno psichiatra sicuramente le darebbe degli antidepressivi, poi la dirotterebbe da uno psicologo perché è lì che vai a scavare nel tuo io, e tiri fuori tutto il marcio che hai dentro. Ma come tutti sanno, occorre la voglia di scoprirsi, aprirsi, mettersi a nudo e non da ultimo trovare la persona giusta, ma nel caso della moglie di ivanl mi sembra un po' difficile questo passo...



Qualche volta anche se non si ha la percezione della malattia, anche se ci si vergogna anche solo a prendere in considerazione l'idea, si può decidere di sottoporsi a una cura -o anche solo a un colloquio- per un bene superiore.
Per i figli. per un matrimonio.
Magari ivan può intanto che so, stamparsi qualche cosa sulla depressione, e farle vedere che -1 lei ne presenta i sintomi 2- ripeterle che non è una debolezza ma un disturbo neurologico, una malattia esattamente come le altre malattie che colpiscono il corpo, per togliere il velo di vergogna e inadeguatezza.

Ripeto, non so se funziona, però stare immobili di certo non risolve un tubo.


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Ciao Nausicaa,

concordo in pieno!

Credo, per la mia esperienza, fare un passo verso una persona che ha sintomi di depressione,
un toccasana è, sentirsi compresi ... sentirsi capiti. Come raggiungerla nella sua "insoddisfazione". 
Proprio per renderla consapevole ... e se serve, anche attribuirsi delle colpe ... proprio per dividere. 
A volte il fardello è talmente pesante, che da soli, uno non ce la fa ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa,
> 
> concordo in pieno!
> 
> ...



Uno dei possibili sintomi è anche una forma di paranoia, per cui si pensa che tutte le altre persone siano contro di sè. Se questo è il caso, è "normale" che veda il marito come "nemico" e che aumenti a dismisura le resposnabilità di lui. In questa ottica la comprensione esplicita è doppiamente utile.

Altro sintomo, dare tutta la responsabilità del proprio malessere alla situazione in cui ci si trova, lavorativa o familiare. E fissarsi che l'unico modo di stare meglio sia cambiare quelle cose. Il vecchio lavoro in questo caso.

Sbaglio Sienne?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Qualche volta anche se non si ha la percezione della malattia, anche se ci si vergogna anche solo a prendere in considerazione l'idea, si può decidere di sottoporsi a una cura -o anche solo a un colloquio- per un bene superiore.
> Per i figli. per un matrimonio.
> Magari ivan può intanto che so, stamparsi qualche cosa sulla depressione, e farle vedere che -1 lei ne presenta i sintomi 2- ripeterle che non è una debolezza ma un disturbo neurologico, una malattia esattamente come le altre malattie che colpiscono il corpo, per togliere il velo di vergogna e inadeguatezza.
> 
> Ripeto, non so se funziona, però stare immobili di certo non risolve un tubo.


Verissimo Nausicaa. Non contestavo il tuo intervento precedente. Evidenziavo solo le difficoltà che talvolta si incontrano nel voler convincere una persona depressa a farsi curare, soprattutto quando non  se ne rendo conto di esserlo, il  male oscuro è subdolo..


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uno dei possibili sintomi è anche una forma di paranoia, per cui si pensa che tutte le altre persone siano contro di sè. Se questo è il caso, è "normale" che veda il marito come "nemico" e che aumenti a dismisura le resposnabilità di lui. In questa ottica la comprensione esplicita è doppiamente utile.
> 
> Altro sintomo, dare tutta la responsabilità del proprio malessere alla situazione in cui ci si trova, lavorativa o familiare. E fissarsi che l'unico modo di stare meglio sia cambiare quelle cose. Il vecchio lavoro in questo caso.
> 
> Sbaglio Sienne?



Ciao

secondo me, per nulla. 
Le tue parole, colgono il segno. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uno dei possibili sintomi è anche una forma di paranoia, per cui si pensa che tutte le altre persone siano contro di sè. Se questo è il caso, è "normale" che veda il marito come "nemico" e che aumenti a dismisura le resposnabilità di lui. In questa ottica la comprensione esplicita è doppiamente utile.
> 
> Altro sintomo, dare tutta la responsabilità del proprio malessere alla situazione in cui ci si trova, lavorativa o familiare. E fissarsi che l'unico modo di stare meglio sia cambiare quelle cose. Il vecchio lavoro in questo caso.
> 
> Sbaglio Sienne?



D'accordissimo anch'io.
Analisi perfetta e chi è stato depresso lo sa (la sottoscritta).


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uno dei possibili sintomi è anche una forma di paranoia, per cui si pensa che tutte le altre persone siano contro di sè. Se questo è il caso, è "normale" che veda il marito come "nemico" e che aumenti a dismisura le resposnabilità di lui. In questa ottica la comprensione esplicita è doppiamente utile.
> 
> Altro sintomo, dare tutta la responsabilità del proprio malessere alla situazione in cui ci si trova, lavorativa o familiare. E fissarsi che l'unico modo di stare meglio sia cambiare quelle cose. Il vecchio lavoro in questo caso.
> 
> Sbaglio Sienne?


E' proprio per quello che io non ho messo bocca, neppure quando mi chiedeva un consiglio. Le ho detto che sapevo come sarebbe andata a finire e non volevo addebiti a mio carico per questa cosa.
Il risultato e' che da 'e' colpa tua', ora per questa questione la frase standard e' 'ho fatto l'ennesima scelta sbagliata'.
Io ogni tanto le dico che il fatto di vedere tutto nero qualsiasi cosa, che ogni scelta si vede come sbagliata e' una sua percezione errata; che nella vita, pure per caso, una cosa giusta si fa. Se si vede TUTTO sbagliato, e' evidente che si  prcepiscono cose non vere. A volte conviene, a volte mi dice che sono cazzate...dipende sempre dal momento.
Ormai, io so prima che faccia una qualsiasi cosa, se va a finire bene o male. Le sue azioni sono sempre le stesse e tutte volte alla recriminazione ed al rimpianto. Esempio stupido: compra una maglietta nel negozio X, poi va in giro a cercarla negli altri negozi per lamentarsi che nel negozio Y costava meno ed era piu' bella. E giu' di 'ecco, sempre la scelta sbagliata'. Se provo a dirle che basta andare a cambiarla, sono il solito superficiale che non capisce il dramma della cosa...
Per cui, taccio e aspetto che la paturnia le passi...(e che ritorni nei giorni successivi o mesi, o anni)


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> E' proprio per quello che io non ho messo bocca, neppure quando mi chiedeva un consiglio. Le ho detto che sapevo come sarebbe andata a finire e non volevo addebiti a mio carico per questa cosa.
> Il risultato e' che da 'e' colpa tua', ora per questa questione la frase standard e' 'ho fatto l'ennesima scelta sbagliata'.
> Io ogni tanto le dico che il fatto di vedere tutto nero qualsiasi cosa, che ogni scelta si vede come sbagliata e' una sua percezione errata; che nella vita, pure per caso, una cosa giusta si fa. Se si vede TUTTO sbagliato, e' evidente che si  prcepiscono cose non vere. A volte conviene, a volte mi dice che sono cazzate...dipende sempre dal momento.
> Ormai, io so prima che faccia una qualsiasi cosa, se va a finire bene o male. Le sue azioni sono sempre le stesse e tutte volte alla recriminazione ed al rimpianto. Esempio stupido: compra una maglietta nel negozio X, poi va in giro a cercarla negli altri negozi per lamentarsi che nel negozio Y costava meno ed era piu' bella. E giu' di 'ecco, sempre la scelta sbagliata'. Se provo a dirle che basta andare a cambiarla, sono il solito superficiale che non capisce il dramma della cosa...
> Per cui, taccio e aspetto che la paturnia le passi...(e che ritorni nei giorni successivi o mesi, o anni)



Perchè secondo te rifiuta il fatto di essere depressa? Cosa la blocca? Come considera la depressione?


(tutto quello che racconti collima con la diagnosi di depressione a quel che ne so... fissarsi sul passato, autodenigrarsi, andare a ricercare attivamente occasioni per denigrarsi...)


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te rifiuta il fatto di essere depressa? Cosa la blocca? Come considera la depressione?
> 
> 
> (tutto quello che racconti collima con la diagnosi di depressione a quel che ne so... fissarsi sul passato, autodenigrarsi, andare a ricercare attivamente occasioni per denigrarsi...)


boh, non lo so. tanto per dire...quando lavorava li' dove dice adesso si sentiva realizzata ed apprezzata (e te credo, se la voleva portare a letto), si lamentava che pero' era lontano e gli orari non le permettevano piu' di seguire nostro figlio come avrebbe voluto...qualsiasi cosa faccia, c'e' sempre un 'ma' che giustifica la sua infelicita' (autoindotta, ovviamente, ma lei ritiene che sia il mondo di merda, la citta' di merda, le persone di merda etc etc etc)


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> boh, non lo so. tanto per dire...quando lavorava li' dove dice adesso si sentiva realizzata ed apprezzata (e te credo, se la voleva portare a letto), si lamentava che pero' era lontano e gli orari non le permettevano piu' di seguire nostro figlio come avrebbe voluto...qualsiasi cosa faccia, c'e' sempre un 'ma' che giustifica la sua infelicita' (autoindotta, ovviamente, ma lei ritiene che sia il mondo di merda, la citta' di merda, le persone di merda etc etc etc)


guarda per me c'è una forma depressiva in atto.
una domanda: per lei alzarsi la mattina è faticoso o no?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> boh, non lo so. tanto per dire...quando lavorava li' dove dice adesso si sentiva realizzata ed apprezzata (e te credo, se la voleva portare a letto), si lamentava che pero' era lontano e gli orari non le permettevano piu' di seguire nostro figlio come avrebbe voluto...qualsiasi cosa faccia, c'e' sempre un 'ma' che giustifica la sua infelicita' (autoindotta, ovviamente, ma lei ritiene che sia il mondo di merda, la citta' di merda, le persone di merda etc etc etc)



E provare a chiederlo?

Cara, ok tu dici di non essere depressa. ma come consideri la depressione? Ammettiamo per un secondo solo che tu sia depressa. O che lo sia io, se vuoi. Come ti/mi considereresti? La sentiresti come una vergogna? Perchè?

Per capire cosa la blocca dal farsi curare

Cara, SE la tua fosse depressione, lo sai che ci sono medicine che ti farebbero vedere le cose in modo diverso? Che non ti cambiano il cervello e la personalità, semplicemente ti riporterebbero al tuo stato normale, in cui non vedi tutto con occhiali deformanti

E via dicendo, pubblicazioni alla mano

PS questo atteggiamento di almentela e insoddisfazione continua, c'è da sempre?


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te rifiuta il fatto di essere depressa? Cosa la blocca? Come considera la depressione?
> 
> 
> (tutto quello che racconti collima con la diagnosi di depressione a quel che ne so... fissarsi sul passato, autodenigrarsi, andare a ricercare attivamente occasioni per denigrarsi...)


non troverai un solo malato psichiatrico che accetti di avere la malattia
in più nell'immaginario collettivo andare dallo psichiatra vuol dire essere matti (cazzata ovviamente).
La fatica più grande è accettare la malattia e questo tanto per il malato quanto per chi gli sta accanto.
Tra l'altro sarebbe confortante sapere che certi atteggiamenti derivano da una patologia, ti senti meno in colpa. (mi riferisco a chi sta accanto al depresso)


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> *non troverai un solo malato psichiatrico che accetti di avere la malattia*
> in più nell'immaginario collettivo andare dallo psichiatra vuol dire essere matti (cazzata ovviamente).
> La fatica più grande è accettare la malattia e questo tanto per il malato quanto per chi gli sta accanto.
> Tra l'altro sarebbe confortante sapere che certi atteggiamenti derivano da una patologia, ti senti meno in colpa.



Ci si arriva, ci si arriva... quando arrivi a un certo punto, e se intorno a te ci sono le persone giuste, ci arrivi...


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci si arriva, ci si arriva... quando arrivi a un certo punto, e se intorno a te ci sono le persone giuste, ci arrivi...


certo che ci si arriva ma i tempi sono veramente lunghi (e variabili ovviamente)


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> *non troverai un solo malato psichiatrico che accetti di avere la malattia*
> in più nell'immaginario collettivo andare dallo psichiatra vuol dire essere matti (cazzata ovviamente).
> La fatica più grande è accettare la malattia e questo tanto per il malato quanto per chi gli sta accanto.
> Tra l'altro sarebbe confortante sapere che certi atteggiamenti derivano da una patologia, ti senti meno in colpa.



Ciao

non è proprio vero, invece. Ci sono tanti che sanno bene di avere un disturbo neurologico e si fanno curare. Anche persone con psicosi o neurosi o paranoie ecc. Non trattiamoli da "deficienti" non consapevoli. Che alcuni non lo ammettono, non lo metto in dubbio. Da da qui a dire che non se ne trova uno, ce ne passa. 
Lo leggo, come un pregiudizio. Forse mi sbaglio.


sienne


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> PS questo atteggiamento di almentela e insoddisfazione continua, c'è da sempre?


tendenzialmente, si. Aumentato esponenzialmente nel corso degli anni


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è proprio vero, invece. Ci sono tanti che sanno bene di avere un disturbo neurologico e si fanno curare. Anche persone con psicosi o neurosi o paranoie ecc. Non trattiamoli da "deficienti" non consapevoli. Che alcuni non lo ammettono, non lo metto in dubbio. Da da qui a dire che non se ne trova uno, ce ne passa.
> 
> ...


ribadisco! ma preciso: non ne ho mai trovato uno.
e ne ho visti tanti tanti.
la consapevolezza di stare male c'è ( e certe volte neppure quella). quella di avere una malattia mentale no
tant'è che la compliance alla cura è quasi sempre molto scarsa. ai primi miglioramenti la smettono


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> tendenzialmente, si. Aumentato esponenzialmente nel corso degli anni


ibvan per piacere rispondi alla mia domanda di prima?


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Io non credo lei abbia vergogna o altro. E' proprio convinta che la sua vita sia di merda e quella degli altri una favola. E che lei sta sempre dalla parte sbagliata qualsiasi scelta fatta (o che abbia dovuto fare per colpa mia...diciamo 30-70 a mio sfavore...)


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io non credo lei abbia vergogna o altro. E' proprio convinta che la sua vita sia di merda e quella degli altri una favola. E che lei sta sempre dalla parte sbagliata qualsiasi scelta fatta (o che abbia dovuto fare per colpa mia...diciamo 30-70 a mio sfavore...)


la mattina fa fatica ad alzarsi, le pesa, vorrebbe non alzarsi, non affrontare la giornata?


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ribadisco! ma preciso: non ne ho mai trovato uno.
> e ne ho visti tanti tanti.
> la consapevolezza di stare male c'è ( e certe volte neppure quella). quella di avere una malattia mentale no
> tant'è che la compliance alla cura è quasi sempre molto scarsa. ai primi miglioramenti la smettono



Ciao

mah, non coincide con la mia esperienza diretta ... con malattie mentali veramente pesanti. 

Spesso è anche difficile trovare il neurolettico giusto. 
Certo, ad esempio con il Zyprexa si sta meglio mentalmente,
ma prova a viverci con gli effetti collaterali ... che spesso ti portano a sospendere ... 


Non è un campo facile e non si può assolutamente generalizzare. 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io non credo lei abbia vergogna o altro. E' proprio convinta che la sua vita sia di merda e quella degli altri una favola. E che lei sta sempre dalla parte sbagliata qualsiasi scelta fatta (o che abbia dovuto fare per colpa mia...diciamo 30-70 a mio sfavore...)



hai provato, pensi che potrebbe aiutare, un dialogo come quello che ti ho proposto? guarda cara che questo questo e questi sono tutti sintomi della depressione, leggi qui questo autorevole articolo... vedi cara se tu fossi depressa non avresti responsabilità dei tuoi fallimenti (non è vero, ma magari così le viene voglia di abboccare) amore, per noi, per nostro figlio (scusa non mi ricordo quanti e se figli avete)  puoi per favore provare un apio di colloqui con uno psichiatra? Magari viene fuoori che non sei depressa e che hai tutto il diritto di inveire alla tua vita di merda, ma magari viene fuori che la tua vita può migliorare infinitamente, con solo qualche goccina la mattina... eh?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io non credo lei abbia vergogna o altro. E' proprio convinta che la sua vita sia di merda e quella degli altri una favola. E che lei sta sempre dalla parte sbagliata qualsiasi scelta fatta (o che abbia dovuto fare per colpa mia...diciamo 30-70 a mio sfavore...)


Dovrebbe iniziare una terapia con un buon psicologo. Andare a ritroso e smontare tutte le sue false convinzioni, che la sua vita sia di merda e quella degli altri una  favola, oltre a farle comprendere il discorso delle scelte sbagliate. Ripeto uno psichiatra solo per un supporto farmacologico, magari inizialmente. ivanl, migliorerebbe tutto.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, non coincide con la mia esperienza diretta ... con malattie mentali veramente pesanti.
> 
> ...


non voglio generalizzare, ma sono 23 anni che frequento il servizio psichiatrico.
la mia esperienza è quella che ti sto dicendo. parlo anche di psicotici, ma soprattutto di depressione maggiore.


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> hai provato, pensi che potrebbe aiutare, un dialogo come quello che ti ho proposto? guarda cara che questo questo e questi sono tutti sintomi della depressione, leggi qui questo autorevole articolo... vedi cara se tu fossi depressa non avresti responsabilità dei tuoi fallimenti (non è vero, ma magari così le viene voglia di abboccare) amore, per noi, per nostro figlio (scusa non mi ricordo quanti e se figli avete)  puoi per favore provare un apio di colloqui con uno psichiatra? Magari viene fuoori che non sei depressa e che hai tutto il diritto di inveire alla tua vita di merda, ma magari viene fuori che la tua vita può migliorare infinitamente, con solo qualche goccina la mattina... eh?


gliel'ha detto direttamente la psicologa dove siamo stati un paio d'anni fa...



Palladiano ha detto:


> la mattina fa fatica ad alzarsi, le pesa, vorrebbe non alzarsi, non affrontare la giornata?


Si, ma e' sempre stata cosi'; se la domenica non la sveglio io (ma da sempre) tira allegramente il pomeriggio. Anche in questo siamo diversi: io mi alzo sempre prima della sveglia, a qualsiasi ora sia, ma devo andare a letto ad un'ora decente; lei non si alzerebbe mai, ma poi la sera puo' tirare le 4 fresca come una rosa


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

*no*



Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Dovrebbe iniziare una terapia con un *buon psicologo*. Andare a ritroso e smontare tutte le sue false convinzioni, che la sua vita sia di merda e quella degli altri una favola, oltre a farle comprendere il discorso delle scelte sbagliate. Ripeto uno psichiatra solo per un supporto farmacologico, magari inizialmente. ivanl, migliorerebbe tutto.


psichiatra non psicologo, psichiatra


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> gliel'ha detto direttamente la psicologa dove siamo stati un paio d'anni fa...
> 
> 
> Si, ma e' sempre stata cosi'; se la domenica non la sveglio io (ma da sempre) tira allegramente il pomeriggio. Anche in questo siamo diversi: io mi alzo sempre prima della sveglia, a qualsiasi ora sia, ma devo andare a letto ad un'ora decente; lei non si alzerebbe mai, ma poi la sera puo' tirare le 4 fresca come una rosa



mi sono spiegato male. non importa se è dormigliona se anche si sveglia alle 12 fa fatica ad alzarsi, ad affrontare la giornata? Oppure si alza e via


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> *gliel'ha detto direttamente la psicologa dove siamo stati un paio d'anni fa...*
> 
> 
> Si, ma e' sempre stata cosi'; se la domenica non la sveglio io (ma da sempre) tira allegramente il pomeriggio. Anche in questo siamo diversi: io mi alzo sempre prima della sveglia, a qualsiasi ora sia, ma devo andare a letto ad un'ora decente; lei non si alzerebbe mai, ma poi la sera puo' tirare le 4 fresca come una rosa



Un paio di anni fa.

Ivan, non dubito che sia mostruosamente difficile.
Ma se non fai nulla, non può migliorare nulla. 
Continua a fare tentativi. Approccia da diverse angolazioni. Non dubito che tu ci abbia provato. Ma continua... informati anche tu su come mai molti depressi non vogliono ammettere. cerca consigli su come mettergliela. Consigli esperti, non i miei che valgono una moneta da tre cent.

Io ho immensa pena e rispetoo per chi si deve ciucciare un depresso. Ma tu glielo hai giurato: in salute e in malattia.. no? Non mollare....


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male. non importa se è dormigliona se anche si sveglia alle 12 fa fatica ad alzarsi, ad affrontare la giornata? Oppure si alza e via


no, si alza...appena si sveglia poi va come una trottola tutto il giorno


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non voglio generalizzare, ma sono 23 anni che frequento il servizio psichiatrico.
> la mia esperienza è quella che ti sto dicendo. parlo anche di psicotici, ma soprattutto di depressione maggiore.



Ciao


Per la mia esperienza c'è di tutto, comunque. E se ne trovano. Più di uno. Anche psicotici ecc. 
Non ho gli stessi anni d'esperienza ... ma abbastanza per differenziare. 
Si nota, che sono allergica  ...


sienne


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mollare....


ma neanche ci penso a mollare. Come le dico, cammino sulle uova con l'elmetto giorno per giorno, sperando che ogni tanto un suo sorriso illumini le nostre giornate; se poi, invece, piovono bombe, aspetto che passi la sfuriata


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> no, si alza...appena si sveglia poi va come una trottola tutto il giorno


ok. grazie. il depresso di solito fa grande fatica ad alzarsi la mattina, a lavarsi, vestirsi etc.
ecco perché ti chiedevo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ok. grazie. il depresso di solito fa grande fatica ad alzarsi la mattina, a lavarsi, vestirsi etc.
> ecco perché ti chiedevo.



Sì è uno dei sintomi, ma non il solo. E quello che spinge ad alzarsi come una molla può essere l'ansia di avere sprecato tempo. Se vogliamo, la tendenza a tirare tardi e a dormire fino a tardi fa parte anche essa dei sitntomi. Come se il depresso non volesse cominciare la giornata. In effetti, la mattina, talvolta, la depressione colpisce peggio, mentre la sera si sente unmiglioramento dell'umore.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì è uno dei sintomi, ma non il solo. E quello che spinge ad alzarsi come una molla può essere l'ansia di avere sprecato tempo. Se vogliamo, la tendenza a tirare tardi e a dormire fino a tardi fa parte anche essa dei sitntomi. Come se il depresso non volesse cominciare la giornata. In effetti, la mattina, talvolta, la depressione colpisce peggio, mentre la sera si sente unmiglioramento dell'umore.


si, tristezza, angoscia, disperazione... ma quello della mattina è più o meno una costante, per questo mi viene da dubitare che sia depressa.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Per la mia esperienza c'è di tutto, comunque. E se ne trovano. Più di uno. Anche psicotici ecc.
> ...


non lo dire a me.....


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> no, si alza...appena si sveglia poi va come una trottola tutto il giorno


Tutto il giorno e' da vedere se si sveglia nel pomeriggio.

Quanti anni ha il bambino?  Come fa una mamma a dormire così tanto con un figlio da curare?

O mi confondo e non avete figli? 

Piu' ne parli e piu' e' chiaro che il problema sia l'equilibrio che tua moglie non ha.

Depressa perche' insoddisfatta di te?


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto il giorno e' da vedere se si sveglia nel pomeriggio.
> 
> Quanti anni ha il bambino? Come fa una mamma a dormire così tanto con un figlio da curare?
> 
> ...


insoddisfatta di sè. e lui ne paga il prezzo


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> insoddisfatta di sè. e lui ne paga il prezzo



Ma questa tua risposta implica che non consideri la depressione una vera malattia...
Che, anche se viene spesso fatta esplodere da traumi o situazioni di stress, è una malattia che può venire anche dal nulla, e che altera appunto la percezione... o non concordi?


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto il giorno e' da vedere se si sveglia nel pomeriggio.
> 
> Quanti anni ha il bambino?  Come fa una mamma a dormire così tanto con un figlio da curare?
> 
> ...


nono, solo al we...di norma si alza alle 6 tutti i giorni, anche se va a dormire alle 2. Il sabato e la domenica la lascio dormire, tanto io mi alzo presto comunque


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma questa tua risposta implica che non consideri la depressione una vera malattia...
> Che, anche se viene spesso fatta esplodere da traumi o situazioni di stress, è una malattia che può venire anche dal nulla, e che altera appunto la percezione... o non concordi?


implica che non credo sia depressa. ma solo uno psichiatra dopo colloquio diretto può dirlo. da come mi dice ivanl non mi sembra. ma comunque  certo non si può dire da dietro uno schermo.


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> insoddisfatta di sè. e lui ne paga il prezzo


penso sia una foto abbastanza realistica; con cio' non nego certo la mia insensibilita' in questi anni. Ma, come ha detto la psicologa, ho fatto con i mezzi (emotivi, educativi etc) che avevo...Ora che mi sono stati fatti notare i miei limiti e mi sono stati dati dei mezzi per capire e comportarmi diversamente, ci sto provando


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> insoddisfatta di sè. e lui ne paga il prezzo



Ciao

paga pure lei, perché bene non sta. 
Lasciando stare diagnosi o meno di depressione o quant'altro. 
Credo che alla fine rimane, farle notare piano piano con complicità,
che da soli non ne escono ... se sono anni che stanno così ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> paga pure lei, perché bene non sta.
> Lasciando stare diagnosi o meno di depressione o quant'altro.
> ...


si è vero. ma per me questa donna deve diventare un po' meno immatura (o più matura). vivere nel rimpianto di come avrebbe potuto essere e non è, non è atteggiamento da persone adulte che ha compiuto le proprie scelte con consapevolezza e in vista di un progetto futuro. e pare che sia sempre stata così se non ho capito male (vedi spiegazione degli schiaffi metaforici del padre). Si deve fare aiutare lei e si devono fare aiutare come coppia. questo è verissimo sienne


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> fin dal primo giorno che bazzico qui ho letto la riprovazione per quelli che controllano mail, sms ecc.
> io l'ho fatto e lo rifarei, sarà un gesto spregevole, ma in qualche modo bisogna anche tutelarsi visti i comportamenti di certe persone.
> faccio un esempio e non se ne dolga l'interessato: se la moglie di lothar controllasse sms, mail, cellulari di scorta, chilometri fatti, liquidi biologici sui sedili, lo pedinasse e gli mettesse un gps in macchina, potremmo accusarla di violazione della privacy?
> chiedo, magari, mi rispondete anche di si



Non si dimentichi che con la moglie non si condivide solo l'amore, ma spesso e volentieri soldi, casa, proprietà, figli.
E' quindi a tutti gli effetti una società in cui un comportamento individuale di uno dei membri può causare danno all'altro. Nel monitoraggio di eventuali comportamenti altrui che possano essere fonte di rischio per se stessi trovo a giustificazione il principio di tutela, che ritengo più importante di quello della privacy.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le fa piacere essere desiderata, corteggiata (anche se il tipo appare un troglodita) da qualcun altro. Non c'entra che tu sia presente, trombante, gentile: tu sei suo marito e lui non lo è. Ha bisogno delle tue attenzioni, ma anche di essere gratificata da altri, come è normale che sia.



Tutto corretto, sostituirei l'aggettivo normale con frequente.
Frequentissimo nelle donne insicure di sé e delle proprie capacità seduttive.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io posso capire tutto, la depressione, l'insoddisfazione per il lavoro, la voglia di conferma per l'età, ma porco cazzo se ti chiedo di darci un taglio e mi dici si, mi aspetto che si faccia!


Non lo fa perché le piace.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non te lo spiega perchè la spiegazione la fa vergognare. O perchè la spiegazione ti farebbe incazzare di più, non so.
> 
> Non sono tua moglie, non sono nella sua testa, ma la spiegazione che (a me) risulta più plausibile è:
> 
> ...



Sai che spesso questo è solo un inizio.
La prima delle giustificazioni che ci si dà.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Glielo dico sempre...a breve sarà il suo compleanno volevo prenderle un diamante di quelli belli da film...appena mi passa il giramento di palle...


 Io le regalai una tanzanite.
Una settimana dopo era in motel con lui.
Ora: non la fermi se ha deciso, non la fermi con i controlli, anzi, rischi di diventare pedante e pesante.
Lasciala fare. 
Evidentemente ne ha bisogno.
Lascia che si incontri da sola con la sua coscienza.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

*ma per cio' che ho letto*

entrambi sono stati anche da una psicologa...la psicologa che opinione si e' fatta?


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> entrambi sono stati anche da una psicologa...la psicologa che opinione si e' fatta?


che lei sia depressa e lo ha detto; ma piu' di questo non poteva fare


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> che lei sia depressa e lo ha detto; ma piu' di questo non poteva fare


ma la psicologa non è un medico che ne sa?


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> che lei sia depressa e lo ha detto; ma piu' di questo non poteva fare


Allora e' depressa per davvero e prima di risolvere ogni vcosa dovete risolvere questo...ma c'e' qualche familiare (madre,sorella,zia,amica fidata) di cui fida particolarmente e si confida?


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma la psicologa non è un medico che ne sa?


si, certo, ma non poteva darle niente. Le ha detto che poteva trovare aiuto nei medicinali giusti, ma non poteva farlo lei...


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Allora e' depressa per davvero e prima di risolvere ogni vcosa dovete risolvere questo...ma c'e' qualche familiare (madre,sorella,zia,amica fidata) di cui fida particolarmente e si confida?


sua sorella; che ogni volta che lei chiama per lagnarsi della sua vita, le dice che va cosi' per tutti, di piantarla e di farsi curare


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

*Ivanl*

ascolta Danny e approfittane ora che è sul forum.
Ha tanto da dirti e consigliarti...


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma la psicologa non è un medico che ne sa?


La psicologa si occupa anche di depressione che cerca di risolvere con la psicoterapia e i colloqui...cio che non puo' fare e' prescrivere farmaci ma non e' detto che si tratti di depressione maggiore.


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ascolta Danny e approfittane ora che è sul forum.
> Ha tanto da dirti e consigliarti...


non credo assolutamente che sia la stessa cosa; lo ringrazio, sicuramente, ma non siamo nella stessa situazione (mi sono andato a leggere la sua storia)


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> non credo assolutamente che sia la stessa cosa; lo ringrazio, sicuramente, ma non siamo nella stessa situazione (mi sono andato a leggere la sua storia)


in effetti, hai ragione.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma la psicologa non è un medico che ne sa?


E' vero Palladiano. Ma se è un professionista in gamba, sa riconoscere i sintomi di una depressione. Oltretutto spesso gli psicologi lavorano a stretto contatto con psichiatri. Ecco perché prima dicevo, un consulto psichiatrico iniziale sicuramente, anche per impostare una terapia farmacologica di supporto, ma poi dritti da un buon psicologo e lì si va all'origine dei problemi...
oltretutto post dopo post, mi rendo conto che ivanl assorbe tutto ( malumori, sfoghi, accuse, ) da anni... non è mica una gran bella vita. ( anche se è innamorato pazzo)


----------



## Horny (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> che lei sia depressa e lo ha detto; ma piu' di questo non poteva fare


be'....gli psicologi.....per loro sono tutti depressi.
e per me pure.
e' un termine molto generico.
secondo me ci sono vari fattori che non vanno confusi:
invecchiamento
carattere
depressione
e
suoi sentimenti per te.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> sua sorella; che ogni volta che lei chiama per lagnarsi della sua vita, le dice che va cosi' per tutti, di piantarla e di farsi curare


Ecco....la sorella potrebbe darvi una grossa mano.Magari la convince di provare a prendere un appuntamento e di accompagnarla anche lei e dopo passare un po'di tempo insieme....


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' vero Palladiano. Ma se è un professionista in gamba, sa riconoscere i sintomi di una depressione. Oltretutto spesso gli psicologi lavorano a stretto contatto con psichiatri. Ecco perché prima dicevo, un consulto psichiatrico iniziale sicuramente, anche per impostare una terapia farmacologica di supporto, ma poi dritti da un buon psicologo e lì si va all'origine dei problemi...
> oltretutto post dopo post, mi rendo conto che ivanl assorbe tutto ( malumori, sfoghi, accuse, ) da anni... non è mica una gran bella vita. ( anche se è innamorato pazzo)


infatti ieri scrivevo: che vita di merda!
e pensavo anche un po' alla mia


----------



## Horny (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> infatti ieri scrivevo: che vita di merda!
> e pensavo anche un po' alla mia


E alla mia


----------



## Horny (12 Novembre 2014)

Se tua moglie non ha mai preso antidepressivi,
io prima tenterei quella strada.
un medico, quindi.
fermo restando che secondo me i problemi
nei vostri rapporti non dipendono esclusivamente dalla sua eventuale
depressione o scontentezza.
infine, se sei convinto che lei mai ti tradirebbe con quel tizio,
lascia correre, non controllare e non parlargliene più,
rimanendo consapevole del fatto che lei,
il sacrifico di non sentire più uno che neppure le interessa,
per te non lo ha fatto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> infatti ieri scrivevo: che vita di merda!
> e pensavo anche un po' alla mia





Horny ha detto:


> E alla mia


oh beh, nemmeno io sto messa bene.


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Se tua moglie non ha mai preso antidepressivi,
> io prima tenterei quella strada.
> un medico, quindi.
> fermo restando che secondo me i problemi
> ...


Horby, hai centrato il punto perfettamente. Questa e' la cosa che piu' mi disturba e mi impedisce di tornare a fidarmi al 100% di lei. Mi sento quasi umiliato da 'sta cosa...spero solo sia una ripicca fine a se' stessa per farmi capire cosa voglia dire sentire i propri sentimenti calpestati (me lo meriterei, in questo caso, comunque)


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> non credo assolutamente che sia la stessa cosa; lo ringrazio, sicuramente, ma non siamo nella stessa situazione (mi sono andato a leggere la sua storia)




Certo, quella di Danny è andata oltre, parecchio oltre, ma il prologo è grosso modo lo stesso.
E mi permetto di affermare che è sempre lo stesso quando c'è una donna che risente di un certo fascino da parte di un uomo.

Alle donne, a noi donne, fa piacere sentirsi desiderate e corteggiate, per quello che dico che sarà difficile che rinuncerà a questo gioco, perché, nel tuo caso, si tratta solo per ora di un gioco.
Ma, come tutti i giochi, deve durare il giusto, ma deve essere tua moglie a condurlo questo gioco e a farlo finire chiarendo fermamente la propria posizione al bellimbusto.
Così continuando è facile che il personaggio insista perché è un pensiero comune degli uomini (e a tanti piace molto)quello che una donna faccia la preziosa per poi concedersi (e tante volte è così).
Ma tua moglie queste cose le sa, il rischio è che la situazione le sfugga di mano...complice la crisi esistenziale di cui è preda attualmente.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> non credo assolutamente che sia la stessa cosa; lo ringrazio, sicuramente, ma non siamo nella stessa situazione (mi sono andato a leggere la sua storia)



Ci sono non pochi punti in comune con le dovute differenze.
Cambiano le persone, la percezione, la situazione.
Tua moglie ha la stessa età e comportamenti analoghi alla mia, anche dal punto di vista psicologico.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Certo, quella di Danny è andata oltre, parecchio oltre, ma il prologo è grosso modo lo stesso.*
> *E mi permetto di affermare che è sempre lo stesso quando c'è una donna che risente di un certo fascino da parte di un uomo*.
> 
> Alle donne, a noi donne, fa piacere sentirsi desiderate e corteggiate, per quello che dico che sarà difficile che rinuncerà a questo gioco, perché, nel tuo caso, si tratta solo per ora di un gioco.
> ...


Vero, Diletta. 
Aggiungerei al neretto che l'uomo in queste occasioni tende a negare e non vedere questa situazione.
Il rischio è di andare fuori strada - come ho fatto io e valutare tutto da un punto di vista che alla fine risulta squisitamente personale e individuale, ma che non appartiene in alcun modo a lei.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

La storia andò avanti. Perché una donna ultraquarantenne depressa, insicura delle proprie capacità seduttive, in ansia per il passare del tempo, frustrata della propria situazione economico-lavorativa-fisica, non si accontenta.
Vuole andare fino in fondo e lo fa con l'ansia di chi è naufrago nel deserto e trova l'oasi ove abbeverarsi.
Una sete di passione, il desiderio di avere un proprio spazio ove autocelebrarsi, ove "tirarsi su" dalle fatiche del quotidiano, ove sentirsi donna, persona, amata, desiderata, viva.
Questa miscuglio di sentimenti mescolato all'incantamento del desiderio e della fascinazione non li fermi.
Non ci sarà mai un no vero, definitivo, sincero.
E' una fiamma che va lasciata ardere finché non si spegne da sola.
Col rischio che si tramuti in un incendio incontrollato.


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vero, Diletta.
> Aggiungerei al neretto che l'uomo in queste occasioni tende a negare e non vedere questa situazione.
> Il rischio è di andare fuori strada - come ho fatto io e valutare tutto da un punto di vista che alla fine risulta squisitamente personale e individuale, ma che non appartiene in alcun modo a lei.



Danny, te lo voglio dire, o ripetere se te l'avevo già detto: hai davvero gestito la situazione in modo egregio dimostrando così di essere una persona saggia e matura.
Il frutto di questa cosa è stato la salvezza del tuo matrimonio e della famiglia, il che non è poco! 
E, indirettamente, sei stato di aiuto anche a me!


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, te lo voglio dire, o ripetere se te l'avevo già detto: hai davvero gestito la situazione in modo egregio dimostrando così di essere una persona saggia e matura.
> Il frutto di questa cosa è stato la salvezza del tuo matrimonio e della famiglia, il che non è poco!
> *E, indirettamente, sei stato di aiuto anche a me*!


Questo mi rende molto contento.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, te lo voglio dire, o ripetere se te l'avevo già detto: hai davvero gestito la situazione in modo egregio dimostrando così di essere una persona saggia e matura.
> Il frutto di questa cosa è stato la salvezza del tuo matrimonio e della famiglia, il che non è poco!


Quoto. Danny è uno degli utenti più lucidi, obiettivi, intelligenti che abbia mai letto qui dentro, oltrechè essersi dimostrato uno con le palle d'acciaio nell'affrontare la propria situazione.


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vero, Diletta.
> Aggiungerei al neretto che l'uomo in queste occasioni tende a negare e non vedere questa situazione.
> Il rischio è di andare fuori strada - come ho fatto io e valutare tutto da un punto di vista che alla fine risulta squisitamente personale e individuale, ma che non appartiene in alcun modo a lei.


Danny, non voglio essere rude: non e' il mio caso. SO esattamente in ogni minuto della giornata dove sia mia moglie, non esce da sola la sera, quando esce dall'ufficio dopo 20 minuti e' a casa; SO chi le scrive/telefona e quando...
Il tizio non vive nella stessa citta', quando le ho detto l'altra volta di tagliare i ponti non si sono sentiti per mesi; due giorni fa questo ha scritto, lei ha risposto e io la sera stessa le ho detto di finirla definitivamente.
quindi fidati, non e' la stessa cosa.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Danny, non voglio essere rude: non e' il mio caso. SO esattamente in ogni minuto della giornata dove sia mia moglie, non esce da sola la sera, quando esce dall'ufficio dopo 20 minuti e' a casa; SO chi le scrive/telefona e quando...
> Il tizio non vive nella stessa citta', quando le ho detto l'altra volta di tagliare i ponti non si sono sentiti per mesi; due giorni fa questo ha scritto, lei ha risposto e io la sera stessa le ho detto di finirla definitivamente.
> quindi fidati, non e' la stessa cosa.


Mi fido. :up:
Però questa la mia storia, sicuramente diversa.
Lui, l'amante, vive a 400 km da casa.
Mia moglie non esce mai da sola la sera.
Gli orari dell'ufficio sono metodici, sempre gli stessi con minime variazioni, lavorando vicino a casa.
Quando le ho detto di tagliare i ponti, lei adottò un secondo cellulare, temendo controllassi il primo.
Usciva negli orari d'ufficio prendendo permessi. Si parlavano lungamente nella pausa pranzo al telefono.
O attraverso il computer dell'ufficio. 
Teoricamente puoi controllare tutto, ma a ogni controllo c'è un modo per ovviarlo.
Il secondo cellulare è di prassi. Una mail nascosta sul pc del lavoro o una chat con stanze personali non la beccherai mai. I 400 km con la TAV li fai in meno di due ore. 
Un mio consiglio: tienila d'occhio ma lasciala vivere. I controlli devono servire a te, a garantire una tua tranquillità, non a esacerbare la sensazione di mancanza di libertà di lei, che è controproducente per la vostra relazione.
Probabilmente se tu hai la certezza che lei non prova nulla per lui tutta questa situazione è solo un desiderio di lei di flirtare (senza conseguenze sentimentali-sessuali) o di godere di suoi spazi che a mio parere non devi far altro che lasciar sfogare senza dar troppo peso alla cosa.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Danny è uno degli utenti più lucidi, obiettivi, intelligenti che abbia mai letto qui dentro, oltrechè essersi dimostrato uno con le palle d'acciaio nell'affrontare la propria situazione.



Ti ringrazio per quello che hai scritto. 
Lo faccio provando anche un po' d'imbarazzo perché non sono abituato ai complimenti, in generale, ma soprattutto qui  dove sono approdato non propriamente lucido.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per quello che hai scritto.
> Lo faccio provando anche un po' d'imbarazzo perché non sono abituato ai complimenti, in generale, ma soprattutto qui  dove sono approdato non propriamente lucido.


che poi un complimento da president!!! merce rara


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Danny, non voglio essere rude: non e' il mio caso. SO esattamente in ogni minuto della giornata dove sia mia moglie, non esce da sola la sera, quando esce dall'ufficio dopo 20 minuti e' a casa; SO chi le scrive/telefona e quando...
> Il tizio non vive nella stessa citta', quando le ho detto l'altra volta di tagliare i ponti non si sono sentiti per mesi; due giorni fa questo ha scritto, lei ha risposto e io la sera stessa le ho detto di finirla definitivamente.
> quindi fidati, non e' la stessa cosa.



Mamma mia, a me farebbe paura essere cosi sotto controllo,   e per 35 anni sono stata Naturalmente - fedele.   

Secondo me tua moglie oltre che scontenta si sente anche monitorata.  Bruttissimo.


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi fido. :up:
> Però questa la mia storia, sicuramente diversa.
> Lui, l'amante, vive a 400 km da casa.
> Mia moglie non esce mai da sola la sera.
> ...


Parto dal neretto: hai perfettamente ragione, fino a due giorni fa avevo deliberatamente "dimenticato" la cosa

Sul resto: puo' avere anche 5 telefoni, ma il suo lo deve avere sempre dietro, no? ergo io so sempre dove si trova.
Comunque, mia moglie non prende permessi neanche per andare dal dottore (e cazzia me se io uso i miei) figurati se li usa per andare chissa' dove. Lavora in una multinazionale e la meta' dei giorni non riesce nemmeno a pranzare per la roba che hanno da fare; il secondo giorno che uscisse per un permesso, la lascerebbero a casa per direttissima. Da questo punto di vita, sono sicuro al 100%


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mamma mia, a me farebbe paura essere cosi sotto controllo,   e per 35 anni sono stata Naturalmente - fedele.
> 
> Secondo me tua moglie oltre che scontenta si sente anche monitorata.  Bruttissimo.


Non lo sa, almeno non in questi termini...Ha capito che, in qualche modo, sono in grado di sapere se ha contatti con quel tizio...ma non mi ha chiesto come: inoltre, ho iniziato quando ho scoperto cosa era successo, mica e' cosi' da sempre


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Parto dal neretto: hai perfettamente ragione, fino a due giorni fa avevo deliberatamente "dimenticato" la cosa
> 
> Sul resto: puo' avere anche 5 telefoni, ma il suo lo deve avere sempre dietro, no? ergo *io so sempre dove si trova.*
> Comunque, mia moglie non prende permessi neanche per andare dal dottore (e cazzia me se io uso i miei) figurati se li usa per andare chissa' dove. *Lavora in una multinazionale e la meta' dei giorni non riesce nemmeno a pranzare per la roba che hanno da fare; il secondo giorno che uscisse per un permesso, la lascerebbero a casa per direttissima.* Da questo punto di vita, sono sicuro al 100%



Comincio a capire perché è in depressione.
Quali spazi personali realmente gratificanti ha questa persona?


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Comincio a capire perché è in depressione.
> Quali spazi personali realmente gratificanti ha questa persona?


1) Ribadisco, lei non lo sa
2) a suo dire, nessuno adesso. Lei trova gratificazione nel lavoro e, al riguardo, nel bene e nel male, le scelte sono sempre state sue. Io non ho mai interferito se non 20 anni fa quando (lei studiava) ho trovato lavoro e sono venuto in questa citta', dove mi  ha raggiunto a fine studi. Se si puo' parlare di scelta non sua...


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Comincio a capire perché è in depressione.
> Quali spazi personali realmente gratificanti ha questa persona?



Infatti.


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Comincio a capire perché è in depressione.
> Quali spazi personali realmente gratificanti ha questa persona?



Ciao 

si, me lo sono chiesto pure io. 

Infatti. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, me lo sono chiesto pure io.
> 
> ...



Buon viaggio Sienne!:up:


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Buon viaggio Sienne!:up:



Ciao

grazie ... un giorno toccherà a noi, d'incontrarci! 

:up:


sienne


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie ... un giorno toccherà a noi, d'incontrarci!
> 
> ...



Ci spero da oltre un anno.:up:


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti.


eh, ma io che ci posso fare? Io non e' che faccio i cazzi miei...vivo la sua stessa vita, altro lavoro ma alla fine e' la stessa cosa; per me lo spazio gratificante e' fare il meglio per la mia famiglia, del lavoro me ne sbatte meno di zero...
Voi che intendete?


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> eh, ma io che ci posso fare? Io non e' che faccio i cazzi miei...vivo la sua stessa vita, altro lavoro ma alla fine e' la stessa cosa; per me lo spazio gratificante e' fare il meglio per la mia famiglia, del lavoro me ne sbatte meno di zero...
> Voi che intendete?



Che devi smettere di tenerla sotto controllo sempre, non ti ha tradito, quello con il giovanotto sembra piu' uno sfogo. 

GUARDA SE UNO/una vuole tradire trova sempre, fossero anche le sei del  mattino, il modo per farlo.

Prova a dimenticare l'episodio, a non tenerle il telefono sotto controllo, a darle sicurezza e fiducia. A non guardare a che ora rientra e chi sente.  i


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> eh, ma io che ci posso fare? Io non e' che faccio i cazzi miei...vivo la sua stessa vita, altro lavoro ma alla fine e' la stessa cosa; per me lo spazio gratificante e' fare il meglio per la mia famiglia, del lavoro me ne sbatte meno di zero...
> Voi che intendete?



Ciao 

sinceramente, lo trovo angosciante tenere una persona così sotto controllo. 
Anche se lo fai di nascosto, la diffidenza è un'atteggiamento che si svela in tante sfumature ... 
si percepisce in tante piccole cose ... ed è un veleno sottile in una coppia ... 

Degli spazi, per curare propri interessi ... sia anche solo prendere un café con un'amica ... 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

Io ho controllato x capire quando ho scoperto che non mi aveva detto del tizio. 
Per il resto nom le ho mai impedito di fare niente...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho controllato x capire quando ho scoperto che non mi aveva detto del tizio.
> Per il resto nom le ho mai impedito di fare niente...



Ok, e incoraggiarla, a fare qualcosa?


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho controllato x capire quando ho scoperto che non mi aveva detto del tizio.
> Per il resto nom le ho mai impedito di fare niente...



Ciao

OK. Allora scusami se ti leggo male. 
Bene, se ci si può chiarire. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Parto dal neretto: hai perfettamente ragione, fino a due giorni fa avevo deliberatamente "dimenticato" la cosa
> 
> Sul resto: puo' avere anche 5 telefoni, ma il suo lo deve avere sempre dietro, no? ergo io so sempre dove si trova.
> Comunque, mia moglie non prende permessi neanche per andare dal dottore (e cazzia me se io uso i miei) figurati se li usa per andare chissa' dove. Lavora in una multinazionale e la meta' dei giorni non riesce nemmeno a pranzare per la roba che hanno da fare; il secondo giorno che uscisse per un permesso, la lascerebbero a casa per direttissima. Da questo punto di vita, sono sicuro al 100%


Proprio perche' parli cosi' non hai idea di quante bugie racconta chi tradisce, di quanta finzione sia capace....E soprattutto con quanta calma e sangue freddo riesce a fingere...Chi tradisce non strilla,non urla,non si sfoga e se ti vede agitato ti risponde "ma io non ti capisco amore.stai tranquilla che va tutto bene"....Esperienza personale ovviamente.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho controllato x capire quando ho scoperto che non mi aveva detto del tizio.
> Per il resto nom le ho mai impedito di fare niente...


ivanl, io personalmente non trovo sbagliato che tu tenga sotto controllo la situazione dei messaggi/mail con il tizio. Giustamente, in questa situazione un po' ambigua mi sembra che un minimo di "tranquillità" tu te la meriti, ci mancherebbe ancora ( dopo questi anni vissuti senza serenità a causa della probabile depressione di tua moglie) che tu debba vivere con il dubbio che tua moglie stia imbastendo una storia con un altro. D'altro canto come ho letto all'inzio del thread tu hai i tuoi strumenti per farlo non credo che lei possa accorgersene.


----------



## ivanl (13 Novembre 2014)

Ieri sera le ho chiesto se voleva parlare della cosa senza temere giudiz da parte mia, soltanto parlare delle sensazioni che ha sentito e che l'hanno spinta a rispondere a.lui pur avendomi promesso che non l'avrebbe più fatto. Mi ha chiesto di rimandarw la discussione...e poi mi ha detto una cosa che mai mi aveva detto in 25 anni "grazie di stare con me". Sono rimasto spiazzato e le ho risposto senza pensare (ero ancora infastidito) di non dire fesserie solo x sviare il discorso...mi sa chr era meglio che tacevo...ancge se la cosa mi suona strana


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ieri sera le ho chiesto se voleva parlare della cosa senza temere giudizi da parte mia, soltanto parlare delle sensazioni che ha sentito e che l'hanno spinta a rispondere a lui, pur avendomi promesso che non l'avrebbe più fatto. Mi ha chiesto di rimandare la discussione...e poi mi ha detto una cosa che mai mi aveva detto in 25 anni "grazie di stare con me". Sono rimasto spiazzato e le ho risposto senza pensare (ero ancora infastidito) di non dire fesserie solo x sviare il discorso...mi sa che era meglio che tacevo...anche se la cosa mi suona strana



Sicuramente avrei risposto diversamente visto che la ami.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> ivanl, io personalmente non trovo sbagliato che tu tenga sotto controllo la situazione dei messaggi/mail con il tizio. Giustamente, in questa situazione un po' ambigua mi sembra che un minimo di "tranquillità" tu te la meriti, ci mancherebbe ancora ( dopo questi anni vissuti senza serenità a causa della probabile depressione di tua moglie) che tu debba vivere con il dubbio che tua moglie stia imbastendo una storia con un altro. D'altro canto come ho letto all'inzio del thread tu hai i tuoi strumenti per farlo non credo che lei possa accorgersene.



Come fa a non accorgersene se lui le ha detto che lo sa?


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ieri sera le ho chiesto se voleva parlare della cosa senza temere giudiz da parte mia, soltanto parlare delle sensazioni che ha sentito e che l'hanno spinta a rispondere a.lui pur avendomi promesso che non l'avrebbe più fatto. Mi ha chiesto di rimandarw la discussione...e poi mi ha detto una cosa che mai mi aveva detto in 25 anni "grazie di stare con me". Sono rimasto spiazzato e le ho risposto senza pensare (ero ancora infastidito) di non dire fesserie solo x sviare il discorso...mi sa chr era meglio che tacevo...ancge se la cosa mi suona strana


Ti ha ringraziato invece...ma sei troppo arrabbiato e "soffocato" dalla situazione per capirlo.Quando lei ha questi momenti di dolcezza abbracciala e fai un sorriso...cosi' prendera' coraggio per aprirsi re confidarsi con te...


----------



## ivanl (13 Novembre 2014)

Lo so  per questo sono incazzato per sta cosa, ho perso serenità e fiducia e sono pieno di retropensieri


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ieri sera le ho chiesto se voleva parlare della cosa senza temere giudiz da parte mia, soltanto parlare delle sensazioni che ha sentito e che l'hanno spinta a rispondere a.lui pur avendomi promesso che non l'avrebbe più fatto. Mi ha chiesto di rimandarw la discussione...e poi mi ha detto una cosa che mai mi aveva detto in 25 anni "*grazie di stare con me*". Sono rimasto spiazzato e le ho risposto senza pensare (ero ancora infastidito) di non dire fesserie solo x sviare il discorso...mi sa chr era meglio che tacevo...ancge se la cosa mi suona strana


Effettivamente è inquietante.

Cioè è come se ti stesse dicendo che non merita tanta devozione. Scusa la supposizione, è solo per fare un'ipotesi, ossia che è come se avesse ammesso che il suo fare non sia del tutto retto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come fa a non accorgersene se lui le ha detto che lo sa?


Certo disincantata, lui le ha detto che lo sa. Intendevo il fatto che lui continui a controllare  eventuali contatti con il tizio. Perché deve continuare a chiedersi ( torturandosi il cervello) se si scrivono, quando ha la possibilità di verificarlo senza problemi, mi pare che ivanl parlasse di alcune app.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Effettivamente è inquietante.
> 
> Cioè è come se ti stesse dicendo che non merita tanta devozione. Scusa la supposizione, è solo per fare un'ipotesi, ossia che è come se avesse ammesso che il suo fare non sia del tutto retto.



Io invece ci ha letto una donna fragile, che sa che per il suo carattere condiziona lui e la famiglia.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Certo disincantata, lui le ha detto che lo sa. Intendevo il fatto che lui continui a controllare  eventuali contatti con il tizio. Perché deve continuare a chiedersi ( torturandosi il cervello) se si scrivono, quando ha la possibilità di verificarlo senza problemi, mi pare che ivanl parlasse di alcune app.





Il problema e' che lui si dice sicuro della sua fedelta'. Quando scopre un messaggio poi gliene parla e di conseguenza litigano. 

A me sembra lei abbia ben altri problemi rispetto allo sfogo (che non giustifico) con il giovanotto.


----------



## ivanl (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema e' che lui si dice sicuro della sua fedelta'. Quando scopre un messaggio poi gliene parla e di conseguenza litigano.
> 
> A me sembra lei abbia ben altri problemi rispetto allo sfogo (che non giustifico) con il giovanotto.


Disi il fatto che io sia sicuro della sua fedeltà, purtroppo, non riesce a prevalere sull'irrazionalità della gelosia che è ritornata appena lui si è rifatto vivo (e che lei abbia risposto)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema e' che lui si dice sicuro della sua fedelta'. Quando scopre un messaggio poi gliene parla e di conseguenza litigano.
> 
> *A me sembra lei abbia ben altri problemi rispetto allo sfogo (che non giustifico) con il giovanotto*.


E' anche vero che lei aveva detto di aver troncato ogni contatto. Lui l'ha pizzicata nuovamente. Magari dovrebbe controllare senza poi parlare con lei, ma vedere fino a che punto lei ha intenzione di spingersi.

*neretto* : d'accordo con te. Forse lo sfogo con il giovanotto ( che non giustifico nemmeno io ) le serve per distrarsi dai suoi problemi, per allontanare gli spettri delle sue tante insoddisfazioni.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Disi il fatto che io sia sicuro della sua fedeltà, purtroppo, non riesce a prevalere sull'irrazionalità della gelosia che è ritornata appena lui si è rifatto vivo (e che lei abbia risposto)



Ti capisco e, ti darei pure ragione se lei non avesse tutti gli altri problemi. 

Consideralo solo uno sfogo e che manco le da soddisfazione aver risposto.  

Cerca di starle vicino e di ascoltarla. Di capire se puo' cambiare qualcosa tra voi per stare meglio insieme.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

ivan, 
scusa, secondo me devi *smettere di controllarla.*
come dice disi i problemi sono altri.
da come la descrivi, tua moglie potrei essere io,
nel senso che sento di avere simili questioni irrisolte.
ma io sono sola. 
perché a latere dei miei casini psicologici,
della mia indole insoddisfatta, e del mio terrore di invecchiare,
io con il mio ex marito non ci volevo stare.
Tu la ami.
se lei comunque vuole stare con te,
mi pare già importante, se sei sicuro di questo
è già una bella certezza.
o sbaglio?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2014)

Mi mette tanta tristezza quel suo "grazie". E tenerezza. Penso che nei momenti di lucidità si renda conto di quanto sa rendere l'aria pesante. E i depressi sono pieni di sensi di colpa e inadeguatezza...
peccato che tu sia stato preso alla sprovvista, era una cosa bella, un segno positivo (secondo me)
peró fai sempre a tempo a rimediare... Puoi ancora andare da lei e dirle che non hai bisogno che lei ti ringrazi, perchè tu la ami. Le puoi dire che lei è in grado di renderti e rendere tutti voi felici.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi mette tanta tristezza quel suo "grazie". E tenerezza. Penso che nei momenti di lucidità si renda conto di quanto sa rendere l'aria pesante. E i depressi sono pieni di sensi di colpa e inadeguatezza...
> peccato che tu sia stato preso alla sprovvista, era una cosa bella, un segno positivo (secondo me)
> peró fai sempre a tempo a rimediare... Puoi ancora andare da lei e dirle che non hai bisogno che lei ti ringrazi, perchè tu la ami. Le puoi dire che lei è in grado di renderti e rendere tutti voi felici.


Bello!
:up:


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi mette tanta tristezza quel suo "grazie". E tenerezza. Penso che nei momenti di lucidità si renda conto di quanto sa rendere l'aria pesante. E i depressi sono pieni di sensi di colpa e inadeguatezza...
> peccato che tu sia stato preso alla sprovvista, era una cosa bella, un segno positivo (secondo me)
> peró fai sempre a tempo a rimediare... Puoi ancora andare da lei e dirle che non hai bisogno che lei ti ringrazi, perchè tu la ami. Le puoi dire che lei è in grado di renderti e rendere tutti voi felici.


infatti :up:


----------



## ivanl (14 Novembre 2014)

Ieri sera discussione dura, in cui le ho detto tutto quello che penso e che sento per il suo comportamento in questa storia. Alla fine, ho capito che tutto origina, come detto da molti di voi, dal fatto di non avere spazi realizzativi e dal fatto che ormai vede il tempo che avanza e, dice lei, non puo' piu' costruirsi niente di buono. Le ho detto che io intendo ricostruire la mia fiducia e le mia serenita' con lei e che cio' puo' succedere soltanto se la smette di nascondere le cose e dirmi bugie se le chiedo qualcosa. 
Io smettero' di starle addosso e le ho detto di trovarsi qualcosa da fare al di fuori del lavoro, palestra, passeggiate, quello che vuole.
Pero' sono stato altrettanto chiaro nel dirle, che se succedesse un altra cosa come questa, come me ha chiuso.
Mi ha detto che intende ricominciare, io voglio crederle.
Grazie per i vostri consigli :thankyou::thankyou:


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ieri sera discussione dura, in cui le ho detto tutto quello che penso e che sento per il suo comportamento in questa storia. Alla fine, ho capito che tutto origina, come detto da molti di voi, dal fatto di non avere spazi realizzativi e dal fatto che ormai vede il tempo che avanza e, dice lei, non puo' piu' costruirsi niente di buono. Le ho detto che io intendo ricostruire la mia fiducia e le mia serenita' con lei e che cio' puo' succedere soltanto se la smette di nascondere le cose e dirmi bugie se le chiedo qualcosa.
> Io smettero' di starle addosso e le ho detto di trovarsi qualcosa da fare al di fuori del lavoro, palestra, passeggiate, quello che vuole.
> Pero' sono stato altrettanto chiaro nel dirle, che se succedesse un altra cosa come questa, come me ha chiuso.
> Mi ha detto che intende ricominciare, io voglio crederle.
> Grazie per i vostri consigli :thankyou::thankyou:


bravo ivan hai fatto bene. parlare e dirsi le cose senza infingimenti è sempre la soluzione giusta, vada come vada.
ironia della sorte, anche io ieri ho discusso con  mia moglie.


----------



## ivanl (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> bravo ivan hai fatto bene. parlare e dirsi le cose senza infingimenti è sempre la soluzione giusta, vada come vada.
> ironia della sorte, anche io ieri ho discusso con  mia moglie.


a voi com'e' andata?


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> a voi com'e' andata?


stavamo per chiudere! poi la discussione si è raddrizzata.
ho detto a mia moglie che non la desidero più.
ci siamo parlati in maniera molto costruttiva. lei stamattina era serena e affettuosa.


----------



## ivanl (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> stavamo per chiudere! poi la discussione si è raddrizzata.
> ho detto a mia moglie che non la desidero più.
> ci siamo parlati in maniera molto costruttiva. lei stamattina era serena e affettuosa.


incrociamo le dita


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> stavamo per chiudere! poi la discussione si è raddrizzata.
> ho detto a mia moglie che non la desidero più.
> ci siamo parlati in maniera molto costruttiva. lei stamattina era serena e affettuosa.


Cazzarola, le hai detto niente.
posso farti notare che non la desideri più da qualche giorno e che forse magari potevi aspettare un pó prima di ritenere la cosa definitiva?
pare uno schiaffo per punirla...


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzarola, le hai detto niente.
> posso farti notare che non la desideri più da qualche giorno e che forse magari potevi aspettare un pó prima di ritenere la cosa definitiva?
> pare uno schiaffo per punirla...


no no assolutamente no. io le ho detto la verità. quando parliamo dobbiamo dirci la verità sennò che si parla a fare. e la verità è che io non la desidero più. se leggi il mio primo post e questo vedrai che differenza.
Avrei potuto non dire nulla o minimizzare, ma sono 20 giorni che non la desidero più e non mi era mai successo, a che pro indorare la pillola. qualcosa si è rotto. lo scopo della discussione era capire cosa.
io della discussione di ieri, che mi ha provato tantissimo perché sono dovuto essere forte anche per lei, sono soddisfatto. è un punto centrale del nostro percorso.


----------



## drusilla (14 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzarola, le hai detto niente.
> posso farti notare che non la desideri più da qualche giorno e che forse magari potevi aspettare un pó prima di ritenere la cosa definitiva?
> pare uno schiaffo per punirla...


io lo capisco tanto... il desiderio accende il desiderio, se senti che l'altro non ti desidera spegne il tuo di desiderio! Speriamo non sia una cosa definitiva, ma mi sembra che a questo punto il desiderio di lui lo deva accendere lei. Lei si era adagiata troppo, lo dava per scontato. È un bel scossone che magari serve. Incrocio le dita per loro.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ieri sera discussione dura, in cui le ho detto tutto quello che penso e che sento per il suo comportamento in questa storia. Alla fine, ho capito che tutto origina, come detto da molti di voi, dal fatto di non avere spazi realizzativi e dal fatto che ormai vede il tempo che avanza e, dice lei, non puo' piu' costruirsi niente di buono. Le ho detto che io intendo ricostruire la mia fiducia e le mia serenita' con lei e che cio' puo' succedere soltanto se la smette di nascondere le cose e dirmi bugie se le chiedo qualcosa.
> Io smettero' di starle addosso e le ho detto di trovarsi qualcosa da fare al di fuori del lavoro, palestra, passeggiate, quello che vuole.
> Pero' sono stato altrettanto chiaro nel dirle, che se succedesse un altra cosa come questa, come me ha chiuso.
> Mi ha detto che intende ricominciare, io voglio crederle.
> Grazie per i vostri consigli :thankyou::thankyou:


Alla fine chiarirsi in maniera schietta e sincera è la cosa migliore. Quindi avete abbandonato l'idea di ricorrere all'aiuto di un medico per i suoi problemi ? ivanl rifletti sul fatto che magari messa alle strette da una discussione dura ha rivisto le sue responsabilità, e le sue intenzioni, ma è da tener presente che certe problematiche quando sono radicate ...tornano a galla.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> no no assolutamente no. io le ho detto la verità. quando parliamo dobbiamo dirci la verità sennò che si parla a fare. e la verità è che io non la desidero più. se leggi il mio primo post e questo vedrai che differenza.
> Avrei potuto non dire nulla o minimizzare, ma sono 20 giorni che non la desidero più e non mi era mai successo, a che pro indorare la pillola. qualcosa si è rotto. lo scopo della discussione era capire cosa.
> io della discussione di ieri, che mi ha provato tantissimo perché sono dovuto essere forte anche per lei, sono soddisfatto. è un punto centrale del nostro percorso.



Mà, spero per voi che non sia stato un passo falso.
Dal tuo punto di vista, oltre che "la verità", potrebbe essere anche stato un tentativo di "scioccarla" per smuoverla.
ma se lei ha raggiunto o quasi la pace dei sensi, potrebbe pure essere un ulteriore deterrente... "ok, bene, lui anche sta a posto così, bene."
Poi mi rendo conto che voi siete una coppia che parla molto -bene- e che quindi non so che cosa vi ha portato questa discussione.

So solo come mi sarei sentita io a sentire quelle parole.


----------



## Nicka (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> stavamo per chiudere! poi la discussione si è raddrizzata.
> *ho detto a mia moglie che non la desidero più.*
> ci siamo parlati in maniera molto costruttiva. lei stamattina era serena e affettuosa.


Le hai detto che non la desideri più da una settimana?
No perchè dire una cosa del genere, nonostante capisca il tuo momentaneo malessere, è una roba assurda.
Parlare e prendere atto che sia un momento di "calma" in quel senso è un conto, dire "non ti desidero più" è ben altro.
Vero è che quando si affrontano discorsi simili come ti muovi e ti giri rischi di dire delle cose in maniera sbagliata, però la frase la trovo molto brutta, visto anche che parliamo veramente di pochi giorni.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2014)

Cmq, quando dissi al mio ex -dopo mesi e mesi e mesi e mesi e in più riprese- che rischiavo di perdere il desiderio... che stavo perdendo il desiderio... che avevo perso il desiderio... se ne fregò altamente e sembrò parecchio sollevato che non lo assillassi più...
Vero è che lui non mi amava e se ne strafregava, cmq...

Il desiderio, se non c'è, non c'è... talvolta è questione di stress, di occasioni, di seduzione... ma se una donna/uomo il desiderio non ce l'ha, non se lo può far venire nè per amore, nè per minacce, nè con ultimatum, nè in nessun altro modo... triste, ma vero.

Forse, solo la terapia potrebbe aiutare.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le hai detto che non la desideri più da una settimana?
> No perchè dire una cosa del genere, nonostante capisca il tuo momentaneo malessere, è una roba assurda.
> Parlare e prendere atto che sia un momento di "calma" in quel senso è un conto, dire "non ti desidero più" è ben altro.
> Vero è che quando si affrontano discorsi simili come ti muovi e ti giri rischi di dire delle cose in maniera sbagliata, però la frase la trovo molto brutta, visto anche che parliamo veramente di pochi giorni.


il fatto è che non la desidero. cosa avrei dovuto dirle? 
non vedo l'assurdità di aver detto le cose come stanno.
ricordate che l'ho detto nell'ambito di una discussione non è che ho esordito dicendo: "ciao, non ti desidero più"


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le hai detto che non la desideri più da una settimana?
> No perchè dire una cosa del genere, nonostante capisca il tuo momentaneo malessere, è una roba assurda.
> Parlare e prendere atto che sia un momento di "calma" in quel senso è un conto, dire "non ti desidero più" è ben altro.
> Vero è che quando si affrontano discorsi simili come ti muovi e ti giri rischi di dire delle cose in maniera sbagliata, però la frase la trovo molto brutta, visto anche che parliamo veramente di pochi giorni.


Quoto Nicka. Forse l'espressione che hai usato è stata un po' troppo forte. Io credo che tu sia semplicemente stressato, demoralizzato, logorato da una situazione che ormai si trascina da un po' di tempo. E non credo nemmeno che tu non la desideri più, e che ti aspettavi che fosse lei a prendere iniziative, a fare dei passi verso di te. Vedrai che tutto si accomoda.. piano piano.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le hai detto che non la desideri più da una settimana?
> No perchè dire una cosa del genere, nonostante capisca il tuo momentaneo malessere, è una roba assurda.
> Parlare e prendere atto che sia un momento di "calma" in quel senso è un conto, dire "non ti desidero più" è ben altro.
> Vero è che quando si affrontano discorsi simili come ti muovi e ti giri rischi di dire delle cose in maniera sbagliata, però la frase la trovo molto brutta, visto anche che parliamo veramente di pochi giorni.



Concordo.

Non ti desidero più è talmente... definitivo...


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> io lo capisco tanto... il desiderio accende il desiderio, se senti che l'altro non ti desidera spegne il tuo di desiderio! Speriamo non sia una cosa definitiva, ma mi sembra che a questo punto il desiderio di lui lo deva accendere lei. Lei si era adagiata troppo, lo dava per scontato. È un bel scossone che magari serve. Incrocio le dita per loro.


ecco, mi meraviglio sempre quando qualcuno, un estraneo, riesce a dire quello che sento io dentro, quello che penso e magari io stesso non sono riuscito ad esprimere a parole (cioè scrivendo).
Ieri c'è stato quello scossone.

sucsa ivan non volevo inquinare il tuo thread.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ieri sera discussione dura, in cui le ho detto tutto quello che penso e che sento per il suo comportamento in questa storia. Alla fine, ho capito che tutto origina, come detto da molti di voi, dal fatto di non avere spazi realizzativi e dal fatto che ormai vede il tempo che avanza e, dice lei, non puo' piu' costruirsi niente di buono. Le ho detto che io intendo ricostruire la mia fiducia e le mia serenita' con lei e che cio' puo' succedere soltanto se la smette di nascondere le cose e dirmi bugie se le chiedo qualcosa.
> Io smettero' di starle addosso e le ho detto di trovarsi qualcosa da fare al di fuori del lavoro, palestra, passeggiate, quello che vuole.
> Pero' sono stato altrettanto chiaro nel dirle, che se succedesse un altra cosa come questa, come me ha chiuso.
> Mi ha detto che intende ricominciare, io voglio crederle.
> Grazie per i vostri consigli :thankyou::thankyou:



E visto che oggi mi gira male...

Cioè, ora se risponde a un sms, tra l'altro con parole che -visto che leggi lo sai- sono innocenti, la molli?

E a una donna depressa che si vede fallita proponi come realizzazione personale di andare in palestra e passeggiare?
Capisco che stare accanto a un depresso sia logorante. Davvero. Non so come si faccia a resistere.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Quoto Nicka. Forse l'espressione che hai usato è stata un po' troppo forte. Io credo che tu sia semplicemente stressato, demoralizzato, logorato da una situazione che ormai si trascina da un po' di tempo. E non credo nemmeno che tu non la desideri più, e che ti aspettavi che fosse lei a prendere iniziative, a fare dei passi verso di te. Vedrai che tutto si accomoda.. piano piano.


è vero, sono logorato. ma mi sento straordinariamente lucido.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> è vero, sono logorato. ma mi sento straordinariamente lucido.



Logorato lo comprendo benissimo.
Quando stavo col mio ex, lui si negava, e mi respingeva. Mi respingeva anche quando volevo solo un bacio un pò più caldo. Quindi capisco.

ma secondo me non sei lucido. Semplicemente, hai un briciolo di euforia perchè pensi/speri/ti aspetti che la discussione di ieri e la tua dichiarazione portino qualcosa di nuovo.

me lo auguro per voi. Temo però che invece si faccia un ulteriore passo indietro.

Oggi sono positiva.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Logorato lo comprendo benissimo.
> Quando stavo col mio ex, lui si negava, e mi respingeva. Mi respingeva anche quando volevo solo un bacio un pò più caldo. Quindi capisco.
> 
> ma secondo me non sei lucido. Semplicemente, hai un briciolo di euforia perchè pensi/speri/ti aspetti che la discussione di ieri e la tua dichiarazione portino qualcosa di nuovo.
> ...


sono lucido invece e non euforico.
però ammetto che possiate non crederci.
la mia sensazione è di avere fatto un passo avanti.


----------



## Nicka (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> il fatto è che non la desidero. cosa avrei dovuto dirle?
> non vedo l'assurdità di aver detto le cose come stanno.
> ricordate che l'ho detto nell'ambito di una discussione non è che ho esordito dicendo: "ciao, non ti desidero più"


E' diverso dire:
 "mi hai talmente fatto passare la voglia che se oggi mi saltassi addosso probabilmente ti direi di no e vaffanculo" <----momento di down emotivo e fisico, momento che prima o poi tutti passiamo nella vita, ma che non intaccano la coppia.
da 
"non ti desidero più" <----- un pugno fa meno male e, a mio parere, c'è il rischio di mettere in discussione la relazione e non positivamente.
Ho capito che è detta nell'ambito di una discussione, ma sai com'è...ferisce più la lingua che la spada...
Evidentemente hai sentito la necessità di esprimere questo concetto e ti auguro davvero che lo scossone serva a risolvere il tutto.
Io da donna avrei capito la prima opzione, ma la seconda mi avrebbe dato una mazzata non indifferente. 
Non mi desideri più? Quella è la porta...


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' diverso dire:
> "mi hai talmente fatto passare la voglia che se oggi mi saltassi addosso probabilmente ti direi di no e vaffanculo" <----momento di down emotivo e fisico, momento che prima o poi tutti passiamo nella vita, ma che non intaccano la coppia.
> da
> "non ti desidero più" <----- un pugno fa meno male e, a mio parere, c'è il rischio di mettere in discussione la relazione e non positivamente.
> ...


passiamo sul mio thread.

lasciamo a ivan il suo


----------



## ivanl (14 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E visto che oggi mi gira male...
> 
> Cioè, ora se risponde a un sms, tra l'altro con parole che -visto che leggi lo sai- sono innocenti, la molli?
> 
> ...


Non ho specificato, ma siamo d'accordo (spero definitivamente) che con quel tizio abbia tagliato i ponti. Niente piu' contatti; se dovesse risuccedere, mi aspetto che me lo dica lei subito e mi sara' sufficiente che non risponda.
Sul resto, lei dice che oltre a non essere soddisfatta per il lavoro (e qui ci posso fare poco), le manca uno sfogo, una distrazione..da li' i miei solleciti a dedicarsi a qualcosa che le piaccia


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non ho specificato, ma siamo d'accordo (spero definitivamente) che con quel tizio abbia tagliato i ponti. Niente piu' contatti; se dovesse risuccedere, mi aspetto che me lo dica lei subito e mi sara' sufficiente che non risponda.
> Sul resto, lei dice che oltre a non essere soddisfatta per il lavoro (e qui ci posso fare poco), le manca uno sfogo, una distrazione..da li' i miei solleciti a dedicarsi a qualcosa che le piaccia



Continuo ad essere positiva oggi.

Secondo me, lei non ha capito o comunque non condivide le tue motivazioni per cui lei non dovrebbe rispondere innocentemente a uno che ha già tenuto a bada.
E se le tuo motivazioni non le condivide o comprende, NON raggiunge quella decisione interna che la aiuta a NON rispondere quando invece pensa che 1-è bello essere desiderata, tanto non c'è pericolo alcuno 2-il contatto col tizio potrebbe, anche se non è vero, aiutarla a ritrovare il lavoro che le piaceva.

In soldoni. Se Seth mi dice una cosa che IO PERCEPISCO COME "non salutare Caio, perchè lo dico io" io Caio lo saluto eccome perchè mi sembra una stronzata la motivazione di Seth.

Ripeto, oggi per me siamo tutti destinati a morire e moriremo tutti probabilmente in povertà miseria malattia tormenti e dovremmo suicidarci tutti eh.


----------



## ivanl (14 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Continuo ad essere positiva oggi.
> 
> Secondo me, lei non ha capito o comunque non condivide le tue motivazioni per cui lei non dovrebbe rispondere innocentemente *a uno che ha già tenuto a bada.*
> *E se le tuo motivazioni non le condivide o comprende*, NON raggiunge quella decisione interna che la aiuta a NON rispondere quando invece pensa che 1-è bello essere desiderata, tanto non c'è pericolo alcuno 2-il contatto col tizio potrebbe, anche se non è vero, aiutarla a ritrovare il lavoro che le piaceva.
> ...


primo neretto: mica tanto
secondo: dice che capisce e per lei non e' un problema, tanto le si e' chiarito il perche' lui abbia riprovato a contattarla
Sperém...


----------



## emme76 (16 Novembre 2014)

Penso voglia solo farsi desiderare, giocare a fare la preziosa.  Vuole permettersi il lusso di dire al tizio: io ti rifiuto,  però con la scusa dell' amicizia,  ti cerco.
Lui risponde ai messaggi? 




ivanl ha detto:


> Come giusto che sia, riporto la mia storia seppur non si tratta di tradimento e per far capire che non sono un pazzo paranoico con la mania del controllo
> Qualche mese fa ho ricevuto per errore da mia moglie un messaggio evidentemente destinato ad un'amica in cui raccontava che avrebbe cambiato lavoro ed era molto dispiaciuta perche' non avrebbe piu' visto una certa persona (uomo, ovviamente). Visto che in 25 anni non avevo mai avuto modo di dubitare di lei, le ho chiesto spiegazioni. Mi ha raccontato un po' di balle a cui ho fatto finta di credere e ho deciso di chiarirmi da solo la cosa. Visto che con la tecnologia ci so fare, ho ricostruito la faccenda (messaggi cancellati compresi). Quello che segue non sono mie impressioni o convinzioni o speranze, ma riassumo quello che ho recuperato dai vari mezzi (WA, SMS, mail etc): nell'azienda  dove lavorava, un dirigente ha comiciato a farle complimenti, battute e cose simili che sono culminate con delle avances dirette qualche giorno prima che lei andasse via; in parole povere ha tentato di baciarla e di convincerla a stare con lui. Ha ricevuto un rifiuto. Lei poi ha continuato a sentirlo per messaggi, scrivendo come ad un amico, ma ha ricevuto come risposta un bel 'quello che voglio lo sai, ci sentiamo quando hai deciso'. A questo punto le ho parlato di nuovo dicendole che sarebbe stao meglio che smettese di contattarlo e chiedendole come mai insisteva, pur sapendo come stavano le cose da parte di lui...mi ha detto che ci teneva ad averlo come amico...bah..
> Ad ogni modo, ha smesso di sentirlo, lui non l'ha contattata piu'.
> Ho avuto modo di avere accesso anche alla sua mail aziendale e non ci sono messaggi (non ho forzato niente, sia chiaro...l'ha lasciata aperta sul pc di casa).
> ...


----------



## ivanl (16 Novembre 2014)

L'ultima volta e' stato lui a scrivere; la scorsa volta ha smesso quando lei gli ha scritto che voleva soltanto amicizia


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> L'ultima volta e' stato lui a scrivere; la scorsa volta ha smesso quando lei gli ha scritto che voleva soltanto amicizia


:up:


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2015)

Lui si e' rifatto vivo, stavolta sulla mail. Lei, con mio disappunto, ha risposto con il solito fare...In tempo zero, ovviamente, ho saputo...
Lui le chiedeva di dedicargli un'ora il lunedi successivo, lei ha risposto che non poteva. Io sono stato a lunghissimo combattuto se fare finta di niente e vedere come andava, ma alla fine l'ho presa da parte e le ho detto che non avrei piu' accettato balle o scuse e doveva chiarirsi le idee e spiegarmi.
dopo una notte di conversazione, mi ha detto che le piaceva l'idea che un altro uomo la desiderasse, visto che sta invecchiando e non le e' mai successo; le ho detto che questa cosa io la considero una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti, specie perche' mi aveva gia' assicurato che avrebbe smesso di rispondere. 
alla fine mi ha riconfermato che per lei non e' niente, e mi ha fatto vedere il messaggio finale che gli ha scritto: dice "non cercarmi piu' in nessun modo, spero sia chiaro".
Al momento, non si e' piu' fatto vivo.
Spero definitivamente.


----------



## Diletta (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Lui si e' rifatto vivo, stavolta sulla mail. Lei, con mio disappunto, ha risposto con il solito fare...In tempo zero, ovviamente, ho saputo...
> Lui le chiedeva di dedicargli un'ora il lunedi successivo, lei ha risposto che non poteva. Io sono stato a lunghissimo combattuto se fare finta di niente e vedere come andava, ma alla fine l'ho presa da parte e le ho detto che non avrei piu' accettato balle o scuse e doveva chiarirsi le idee e spiegarmi.
> dopo una notte di conversazione, mi ha detto che* le piaceva l'idea che un altro uomo la desiderasse, visto che sta invecchiando e non le e' mai successo;* le ho detto che questa cosa io la considero una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti, specie perche' mi aveva gia' assicurato che avrebbe smesso di rispondere.
> alla fine mi ha riconfermato che per lei non e' niente, e mi ha fatto vedere il messaggio finale che gli ha scritto: dice "non cercarmi piu' in nessun modo, spero sia chiaro".
> ...



Ora che sai il motivo, che è fondatissimo, lavora su questo: falle sentire che la desideri ancora tanto e anzi più di prima. 
Falla sentire non solo amata, ma donna che ancora attrae suo marito.
Riempila di complimenti come non hai fatto mai e, se non sei il tipo da farli, sforzati lo stesso.
E lei non avrà più bisogno di nessun marpione...in fondo, noi vogliamo solo attenzioni e se ce le dà il nostro uomo, non ci importa di altro e non andiamo a cercare altro.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Lui si e' rifatto vivo, stavolta sulla mail. Lei, con mio disappunto, ha risposto con il solito fare...In tempo zero, ovviamente, ho saputo...
> Lui le chiedeva di dedicargli un'ora il lunedi successivo, lei ha risposto che non poteva. Io sono stato a lunghissimo combattuto se fare finta di niente e vedere come andava, ma alla fine l'ho presa da parte e le ho detto che non avrei piu' accettato balle o scuse e doveva chiarirsi le idee e spiegarmi.
> dopo una notte di conversazione, mi ha detto che le piaceva l'idea che un altro uomo la desiderasse, visto che sta invecchiando e non le e' mai successo; le ho detto che questa cosa io la considero una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti, specie perche' mi aveva gia' assicurato che avrebbe smesso di rispondere.
> alla fine mi ha riconfermato che per lei non e' niente, e mi ha fatto vedere il messaggio finale che gli ha scritto: dice "non cercarmi piu' in nessun modo, spero sia chiaro".
> ...


io però non capisco una cosa
Lei sa che tu leggi tutto
E nonostante questo non ti dice che lui le scrive
Ma non suona tutto un po' strano?


----------



## lolapal (5 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io però non capisco una cosa
> Lei sa che tu leggi tutto
> E nonostante questo non ti dice che lui le scrive
> Ma non suona tutto un po' strano?


La butto lì: forse il fatto che lui lo sappia fa parte del meccanismo di lei... una specie di comunicazione indiretta... questa mia opinione è da prendere con le pinze, naturalmente...


----------



## Caciottina (5 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> La butto lì: forse il fatto che lui lo sappia fa parte del meccanismo di lei... una specie di comunicazione indiretta... questa mia opinione è da prendere con le pinze, naturalmente...


l'ho pensata anche io cosi.
io farei cosi, per es.


----------



## drusilla (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ma se lei sa che lui legge... non falsa tutto? Le risposte di lei al tizio inanzittutto... che teatrino boh


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma se lei sa che lui legge... non falsa tutto? Le risposte di lei al tizio inanzittutto... che teatrino boh


Eh...non capisco neppure io.

ivanl, ma tua moglie non si infastidisce?


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2015)

allora, lei immagino abbia capito che io ho modo di leggere cio' che scrive tramite cellulare; il tizio, furbetto, le ha scritto sulla mail aziendale, che non immaginava io avessi sotto controllo...comunque e' sempre lui che ogni tanto ci riprova, infatti la sua mail iniziale diceva una cosa tipo 'ci hai ripensato?'
Se lei e' infastidita, non me lo ha detto...


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> allora, lei immagino abbia capito che io ho modo di leggere cio' che scrive tramite cellulare; il tizio, furbetto, le ha scritto sulla mail aziendale, che non immaginava io avessi sotto controllo...comunque e' sempre lui che ogni tanto ci riprova, infatti la sua mail iniziale diceva una cosa tipo 'ci hai ripensato?'
> Se lei e' infastidita, non me lo ha detto...


ma ora lo Sa.
vabe magari nella vostra coppia e' normale.
però a te da serenità?
non so, a me angoscerebbe.
poi è chiaro che lei ha bisogno di sentirsi
desiderata da altri uomini.
ora questo non le piace.
ma.....qualcosa ti vuole dire.


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora che sai il motivo, che è fondatissimo, lavora su questo: falle sentire che la desideri ancora tanto e anzi più di prima.
> Falla sentire non solo amata, ma donna che ancora attrae suo marito.
> Riempila di complimenti come non hai fatto mai e, se non sei il tipo da farli, sforzati lo stesso.
> E lei non avrà più bisogno di nessun marpione...in fondo, noi vogliamo solo attenzioni e se ce le dà il nostro uomo, non ci importa di altro e non andiamo a cercare altro.


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma ora lo Sa.
> vabe magari nella vostra coppia e' normale.
> però a te da serenità?
> non so, a me angoscerebbe.
> ...


non e' normale, ma che devo fare? fare finta di niente? 
Sul resto, non ho capito cosa intendi...


----------



## Diletta (5 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.



Puoi spiegarmi il tuo punto di vista?


----------



## lolapal (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> allora, lei immagino abbia capito che io ho modo di leggere cio' che scrive tramite cellulare; il tizio, furbetto, le ha scritto sulla mail aziendale, che non immaginava io avessi sotto controllo...comunque e' sempre lui che ogni tanto ci riprova, infatti la sua mail iniziale diceva una cosa tipo 'ci hai ripensato?'
> Se lei e' infastidita, non me lo ha detto...


Ciao e scusami, non ho proprio letto tutto e seguito bene la tua storia... solo una domanda: non trovi che sia una dinamica un po' distorta quella che c'è tra te e tua moglie?
Tu hai fatto in modo di poter controllare le sue comunicazioni e di farle sapere questo, anche se non esplicitamente... lei ha mangiato la foglia e, nelle sue comunicazioni, si comporta in modo da dimostrarti che ti è fedele e quando affrontate questo argomento, coglie l'occasione per portarti le sue istanze, ma anche qui non esplicitamente...
O non ho capito io perché non ho letto tutto, oppure il vostro rapporto ha qualche nodo irrisolto che va oltre il tizio che la tampina e il tuo timore che lei possa cedere...
imho


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e scusami, non ho proprio letto tutto e seguito bene la tua storia... solo una domanda: non trovi che sia una dinamica un po' distorta quella che c'è tra te e tua moglie?
> Tu hai fatto in modo di poter controllare le sue comunicazioni e di farle sapere questo, anche se non esplicitamente... lei ha mangiato la foglia e, nelle sue comunicazioni, si comporta in modo da dimostrarti che ti è fedele e quando affrontate questo argomento, coglie l'occasione per portarti le sue istanze, ma anche qui non esplicitamente...
> O non ho capito io perché non ho letto tutto, oppure il vostro rapporto ha qualche nodo irrisolto che va oltre il tizio che la tampina e il tuo timore che lei possa cedere...
> imho


Non credo, e' iniziato tutto l'anno scorso per via di questo che c'ha provato...prima non c'e' mai stato nessun episodio del genere, ne' ho mai avuto dubbi...


----------



## lolapal (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo, e' iniziato tutto l'anno scorso per via di questo che c'ha provato...prima non c'e' mai stato nessun episodio del genere, ne' ho mai avuto dubbi...


In realtà io intendevo qualcosa di più profondo in lei o in te o in tutti e due... gli episodi in superficie possono essere dei campanelli di allarme per altro, che magari non c'entra neanche niente con il tizio che ci ha provato o con il piacere di sentirsi corteggiati o con l'esigenza di controllo... sintomi, insomma...


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> In realtà io intendevo qualcosa di più profondo in lei o in te o in tutti e due... gli episodi in superficie possono essere dei campanelli di allarme per altro, che magari non c'entra neanche niente con il tizio che ci ha provato o con il piacere di sentirsi corteggiati o con l'esigenza di controllo... sintomi, insomma...


Io, da parte mia, le ho detto tutto quello che dovevo dirle; lei sostiene altrettanto, quindi, se corrisponde al vero, no.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2015)

io mi domando perchè lei ricevuta la mail non te lo abbia detto immediatamente.


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io mi domando perchè lei ricevuta la mail non te lo abbia detto immediatamente.


ho chiesto, infatti. Dice che non lo sa spiegare razionalmente :blank:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ho chiesto, infatti. Dice che non lo sa spiegare razionalmente :blank:


Perchè sa che può non dirtelo
Tanto tu leggi, ti incazzi e tutto prosegue fino all prossima mail


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè sa che può non dirtelo
> Tanto tu leggi, ti incazzi e tutto prosegue fino all prossima mail


quindi? Il messaggio al tizio l'ha inviato, comunque...spero non si faccia piu' vivo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quindi? Il messaggio al tizio l'ha inviato, comunque...spero non si faccia piu' vivo


si certo. E' ovvio leggi, mica sarà scema da rispondergli
Bloccare mail. Bloccare numero. Cambiare numero
Se continui a ricevere e a rispondere vuol dire che continua a farti piacere che lui esista
E tu assisti


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2015)

Boh, a rischio di rileggere tra un anno e fare la figura del fesso, a me pare solo molto confusa, ma non in malafede...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Boh, a rischio di rileggere tra un anno e fare la figura del fesso, a me pare solo molto confusa, ma non in malafede...


non dico sia in malafede
E sicuramente è in confusione
E' il tuo atteggiamento che non mi piace. controlli e basta. ti incazzi e poi fino alla prossima mail tutto va bene.


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non dico sia in malafede
> E sicuramente è in confusione
> E' il tuo atteggiamento che non mi piace. controlli e basta. ti incazzi e poi fino alla prossima mail tutto va bene.


e che devo fare? Piu' che parlarle e cercare di capire con lei dove sia il problema?


----------



## lolapal (5 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io mi domando perchè lei ricevuta la mail non te lo abbia detto immediatamente.





ivanl ha detto:


> ho chiesto, infatti. Dice che non lo sa spiegare razionalmente :blank:





farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè sa che può non dirtelo
> Tanto tu leggi, ti incazzi e tutto prosegue fino all prossima mail





ivanl ha detto:


> quindi? Il messaggio al tizio l'ha inviato, comunque...spero non si faccia piu' vivo





farfalla ha detto:


> si certo. E' ovvio leggi, mica sarà scema da rispondergli
> Bloccare mail. Bloccare numero. Cambiare numero
> Se continui a ricevere e a rispondere vuol dire che continua a farti piacere che lui esista
> E tu assisti





ivanl ha detto:


> Boh, a rischio di rileggere tra un anno e fare la figura del fesso, a me pare solo molto confusa, ma non in malafede...





farfalla ha detto:


> non dico sia in malafede
> E sicuramente è in confusione
> E' il tuo atteggiamento che non mi piace. controlli e basta. ti incazzi e poi fino alla prossima mail tutto va bene.





ivanl ha detto:


> e che devo fare? Piu' che parlarle e cercare di capire con lei dove sia il problema?


Eccola la dinamica: tutti e due sapete ma tutti e due continuate a comportarvi nello stesso modo, nonostante i chiarimenti che ci sono stati tra voi: perché? E' questa la domanda che dovreste porvi e se non riuscite a rispondervi da soli fatevi dare una mano...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e che devo fare? Piu' che parlarle e cercare di capire con lei dove sia il problema?


smettere di capire e importi
E te lo dice una che ha tradito
Io davanti a un atteggiamento come il tuo continuo a sentirmi attratta dall'altro
non sei suo padre che deve capire, sei suo marito e oltre a non capire e non accettare devono anche girarti a elica icoglioni
Domani le regali un cell con un nuovo numero e se lui scrive un solo sms su questo numero le fai vedere i sorci verdi.
Bloccate insieme le mail, ecc ecc
La comprensione funziona quando dall'altra parte c'è chi è pentito e la apprezza


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ho chiesto, infatti. Dice che non lo sa spiegare razionalmente :blank:


questo è un po' strano. Perché non riesce a dare una spiegazione ? ...Forse ha paura della tua reazione ?
In pratica credo che se non ha nulla da nasconderti, sarebbe lei a doverti dire : Sai il tipo si è rifatto vivo, questa volta sulla mail aziendale...



ivanl ha detto:


> e che devo fare? Piu' che parlarle e cercare di capire con lei dove sia il problema?


ivanl forse lo hai già spiegato, mi chiedevo il vostro rapporto come va... visto che questi messaggi/mail risalgono a circa un anno fa : è un periodo particolarmente problematico ? Oppure coincide con la consapevolezza di tua moglie di invecchiare e per questo potrebbe cercare conferme sulla sua femminilità/seduzione ?


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> smettere di capire e importi
> E te lo dice una che ha tradito
> Io davanti a un atteggiamento come il tuo continuo a sentirmi attratta dall'altro
> non sei suo padre che deve capire, sei suo marito e oltre a non capire e non accettare devono anche girarti a elica icoglioni
> ...


ma bloccare e sorci verdi cosa serve se lei sente 
il bisogno di attenzioni di altri uomini?
magari non quello in particolare....


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Boh, a rischio di rileggere tra un anno e fare la figura del fesso, a me pare solo molto confusa, ma non in malafede...


anche io la penso così.
pero' lei desidera comunque qualcosa,
non è' serena.
tu neppure.
controllando non mi pare tu abbia risolto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> smettere di capire e importi
> E te lo dice una che ha tradito
> Io davanti a un atteggiamento come il tuo continuo a sentirmi attratta dall'altro
> non sei suo padre che deve capire, sei suo marito e oltre a non capire e non accettare devono anche girarti a elica icoglioni
> ...


Quoto.
O accetti la situazione e ci convivi e la guidi convogliandola su binari amici oppure ti imponi drasticamente (il suggerimento di Farfalla è perfetto perché le toglierebbe ogni alibi). Sono entrambe scelte molto forti. Se tergiversi darà la colpa a te e ti accuserá di non esserti opposto.


----------



## Palladiano (6 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> smettere di capire e importi
> E te lo dice una che ha tradito
> Io davanti a un atteggiamento come il tuo continuo a sentirmi attratta dall'altro
> non sei suo padre che deve capire, sei suo marito e oltre a non capire e non accettare devono anche girarti a elica icoglioni
> ...


Quoto
L'ultima parte è perfetta


----------



## ivanl (7 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> questo è un po' strano. Perché non riesce a dare una spiegazione ? ...Forse ha paura della tua reazione ?
> In pratica credo che se non ha nulla da nasconderti, sarebbe lei a doverti dire : Sai il tipo si è rifatto vivo, questa volta sulla mail aziendale...
> 
> 
> ...


e' un periodo di mmerda, grazie 
Ma non credo c'entri, e' sempre lui che fa la prima mossa, per sondare il terreno periodicamente. Comunque oggi avro' le idee un po' piu' chiare.


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' un periodo di mmerda, grazie
> Ma non credo c'entri, e' sempre lui che fa la prima mossa, per sondare il terreno periodicamente. Comunque oggi avro' le idee un po' piu' chiare.


dai forza e coraggio

:abbraccio:


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> smettere di capire e importi
> E te lo dice una che ha tradito
> Io davanti a un atteggiamento come il tuo continuo a sentirmi attratta dall'altro
> non sei suo padre che deve capire, sei suo marito e oltre a non capire e non accettare devono anche girarti a elica icoglioni
> ...


Da ricordarselo. :up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' un periodo di mmerda, grazie
> Ma non credo c'entri, *e' sempre lui che fa la prima mossa*, per sondare il terreno periodicamente. Comunque oggi avro' le idee un po' piu' chiare.


non per infierire, ma lei glielo permette
Perchè sposti l'attenzione?


----------



## Diletta (7 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' un periodo di mmerda, grazie
> Ma non credo c'entri, e' sempre lui che fa la prima mossa, per sondare il terreno periodicamente. *Comunque oggi avro' le idee un po' piu' chiare.*



perché?


----------



## zadig (7 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> perché?


magari le schiarirà con acqua ossigenata...


----------



## Darty (8 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' un periodo di mmerda, grazie
> Ma non credo c'entri, e' sempre lui che fa la prima mossa, per sondare il terreno periodicamente. Comunque oggi avro' le idee un po' piu' chiare.


In bocca al lupo Ivanl. Noto che la tua storia ha diversi punti in comune con la mia...non mollare!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' un periodo di mmerda, grazie
> Ma *non credo c'entri*, e' sempre lui che fa la prima mossa, per sondare il terreno periodicamente. Comunque oggi avro' le idee un po' piu' chiare.


In realtà non te lo chiedi, non lo metti in conto. Meglio pansare unicamente che lui sia il marpione che irragionevolmente continua a provarci con una che gli risponde picche.
Irragionevolmente perchè dai una, dai due e dai tre, fai(lui fa) la figura del MdF pure sfigato.
Poi magari è così, eh?
Però considerare solo l'ipotesi più favorevole non aiuta, secondo me.


----------



## zanna (9 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> smettere di capire e importi
> E te lo dice una che ha tradito
> Io davanti a un atteggiamento come il tuo continuo a sentirmi attratta dall'altro
> *non sei suo padre che deve capire, sei suo marito e oltre a non capire e non accettare devono anche girarti a elica icoglioni*
> ...


:up:


----------



## ivanl (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ci sono, ma ora stiamo nel pieno di una situazione familiare critica (per cause non interne). Quindi rimando la questione fino a che mia moglie non si calma un pò. Altrimenti peggioro le cose. Ora devo sol evitare che uccida qualcuno...poi riprenderò il discorso. Sarà lunga temo...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Gennaio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ci sono, ma ora stiamo nel pieno di una situazione familiare critica (per cause non interne). Quindi rimando la questione fino a che mia moglie non si calma un pò. Altrimenti peggioro le cose. Ora devo sol evitare che uccida qualcuno...poi riprenderò il discorso. Sarà lunga temo...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> fare certe cose è un reato.
> Lo sai vero?


Un paio di palle.
Se frugo dove non devo e trovo quello che non vorrei davvero trovarci querelami pure per violazione della privacy...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La storia andò avanti. Perché una donna ultraquarantenne depressa, insicura delle proprie capacità seduttive, in ansia per il passare del tempo, frustrata della propria situazione economico-lavorativa-fisica, non si accontenta.
> Vuole andare fino in fondo e lo fa con l'ansia di chi è naufrago nel deserto e trova l'oasi ove abbeverarsi.
> Una sete di passione, il desiderio di avere un proprio spazio ove autocelebrarsi, ove "tirarsi su" dalle fatiche del quotidiano, ove sentirsi donna, persona, amata, desiderata, viva.
> Questa miscuglio di sentimenti mescolato all'incantamento del desiderio e della fascinazione non li fermi.
> ...


Bello. Vero. Duro da accettare.


----------



## sheldon (10 Gennaio 2015)

*scusami*

ma perchè non scrivi una bella email a lui?
Se tu avessi il numero di telefono,sarebbe meglio ancora un confronto a voce.


----------



## Darty (12 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La storia andò avanti. Perché una donna ultraquarantenne depressa, insicura delle proprie capacità seduttive, in ansia per il passare del tempo, frustrata della propria situazione economico-lavorativa-fisica, non si accontenta.
> Vuole andare fino in fondo e lo fa con l'ansia di chi è naufrago nel deserto e trova l'oasi ove abbeverarsi.
> Una sete di passione, il desiderio di avere un proprio spazio ove autocelebrarsi, ove "tirarsi su" dalle fatiche del quotidiano, ove sentirsi donna, persona, amata, desiderata, viva.
> Questa miscuglio di sentimenti mescolato all'incantamento del desiderio e della fascinazione non li fermi.
> ...


Tutto assolutamente, indiscutibilmente vero.


----------

